#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-07
<Shimmy_> ufff, jel ima neko da ne spava?
<Shimmy_> mislim da mi je crko LAN adapter, pa bi da proverim
<LazaGK> poz drugari :)
<LazaGK> Ima li zivih? :)
<Shimmy_> ima
<Shimmy_> sta se radi?
<promis> ć!
<Shimmy_> tj?
<Djus> e jeste se isptičali
<Djus> *ispričali
<promis> ć! = ciao!
<Shimmy_> e pa ciao!
<Shimmy_> prica da se ubijes xD
<LazaGK> eeeeeeeeee
<LazaGK> Imam jedan problem :/
<Shimmy_> slusam
<Shimmy_> ne garantujem da cu biti od pomoci
<Shimmy_> zavisi koliko je komplikovano
<promis> možeš ti to Shimmy_
<promis> verujemo u tebe
<Djus> hehe
<Shimmy_> xD
<Shimmy_> sad josh samo da cujemo problem
<LazaGK> heej
<LazaGK> Secka mi kad udjem u cs-Counter-Strike
<LazaGK> Treperi slika
<Shimmy_> uff, ja se nadao da je nesto lakse
<Shimmy_> sem u counter strike
<Shimmy_> kad si u svom radnom okruzenju onda je sve ok?
<Shimmy_> to bi moglo biti do wine podesavanja
<Shimmy_> tj nekih tamo drivera
<Shimmy_> jesi li probao nesto tako?
<Djus> LazaGK: pa isključi čit  :P
<LazaGK> da
<LazaGK> Sve je ok
<LazaGK> Kad udjem u cs treperi :S
<Shimmy_> e ajde onda lepo utvori winecfg
<Shimmy_> znachi ako si na gnome
<Shimmy_> alt + f2
<Shimmy_> pa kucaj winecfg
<Shimmy_> da vidimo sta ti je podeseno
<LazaGK> Tu sam
<Shimmy_> jesi probao da otvoris winecfg
<LazaGK> ushao sam
<Shimmy_> i sta pise tamo
<Shimmy_> probaj da pogledas prozor graphics
<LazaGK> dobro, tu sam ?
<Shimmy_> i sta je otkaceno?
<Shimmy_> i podeseno
<Shimmy_> ee
<Shimmy_> stani
<Shimmy_> palo mi josh nesto na pamet
<Shimmy_> jer koristis compiz?
<Shimmy_> kocku i te slatkise za oci
<LazaGK> ?
<LazaGK> Ne razumem te
<LazaGK> ja 1x sam na ubuntu
<Shimmy_> da li imas instalirano compiz, za one fensi efekte
<LazaGK> sad cu da vidim
<LazaGK> nemam to
<Shimmy_> sad cu da ti napisem kako stoje meni podesavanja za winecfg/graphics
<LazaGK> ae
<Shimmy_> hmm, onda ces morati verovatno na forumu da trazis pomoc
<Shimmy_> jer ja ti kanda necu moci pomoci, samo to mi palo bilo na pamet
<LazaGK> tj jeste
<LazaGK> Instalirano mi
<LazaGK> comptiz
<Shimmy_> jel jeste?
<Shimmy_> e ok
<Shimmy_> to bi moglo biti to
<LazaGK> kako se vec zove
<Shimmy_> tj tu je problem
<Shimmy_> slusaj sad
<Shimmy_> cek sekund da vidim kako ce ti biti najlakse da to iskljucis privremeno
<Shimmy_> kad igras igrice preko wine, onda taj compiz pravi problem
<Shimmy_> pa ga obicno ljudi pre igrice iskljuce, pa kad zavrshe sa igranjem, vrate compiz nazad
<Shimmy_> brb, cek sec
<LazaGK> a kako da ga iskljucim ?
<Shimmy_> sad cu ti reci
<Shimmy_> cekaj sekund
<Shimmy_> lazo, ajde predji na private chat
<LazaGK_> Zaboravio sam ko mi malopre pomagao oko wine?
<Shimmy_> ajde prelazi na private
<promis> Ša bi Shimmy_junače? Jel' si joj odrubio svih 9 glava?
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<TildaTurn> pozdrav :)
<Beretta021> yo
<promis> ć!
<Broker> gde si Promis kućo stara
<Broker> razočarao me je 10.04.2
<Broker> mislio sam da je to titan verzija
<Broker> ono ima problema samo tako
<Broker> ne samo ovo sa menijem, ima svašta, startuje mise sistem bez zvuka, moram ručno da ga podešavam svaki put kod startra
<Broker> pa prilikom starsta sami od sebe mi se pokrenu Opera, Firefo i SMPlayer
<Broker> *Firefox
<Broker> to bih sve nekako i rešio sam, ali ako ne rešim ovo sa menijem, sačekaću 11.04
<promis> pa ja imam 10.04.2
<Broker> i odmah ga preinstalirati, a nameravao sam da ostanem na 10.04 duže vreme
<Broker> stvarno
<Broker> i jel si imao ovakvih problema
<promis> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<promis> do sada ne
<Broker> da upravo taj
<promis> na 3 računara
<promis> na 1 imam jedino problem Å¡to mi kasni panel
<promis> pa moram da čekam 30sec
<Broker> ja na dva imam 11.10 i na ovom glavnom 10.04.2
<promis> i to ne uvek
<Broker> ali se učitaju
<promis> da
<Broker> dpbra stvar što je predviđena podrška za 10.04 do 2015, sp3 i sp4 treba da izađu, naredne i 2012 godine
<Broker> *2013
<promis> pa biće verovatno
<Broker> tako piše
<Broker> ništa, ako ne budem našao rešenje, idem na 11.04
<Broker> i mene nervira Unity ali instaliraću GNOME pod obavezno
<promis> pa uniti je gnome
<promis> bar koliko ja kontam
<promis> samo jedna dublja tema
<Broker> zar Unity nije okruženje za sebe
<Broker> aha
<promis> mislim da ne
<promis> nisam čitao, ali ga kontam kao modifikovani gnome
<Broker> pa ništa, ima i Mint, ima i XFCE i XLDE, a na kraju ima i Debaina
<Broker>  :)
<promis> i puppy
<promis> woof, woof
<promis> baš mi se djasvi ovaj xubuntu10.10
<promis> Å¡teta Å¡to je malo "krut" u odnosu na gnome.
<Beretta021> kako vam se cini conky
<Beretta021> http://www.dodaj.rs/?1M/Ek/3zxSE79d/screenshotc.png
<Beretta021> ?
<darkodelta> jel ima neko problema sa unity luncher-om u 10.10 rucno sam ga instalirao i nemogu da se pomeraju ikonice iako je mnogo toga popravljeno u 11.04 a3 jos uvek nije pusteno u officialni PPA za unity za 10.10
<blaeks_> pozdrav ljudi
<blaeks_> tu sam kasnije. sa urosem bi trebalo da cjasknem
<nemysis> Pozdrav svima
<blaeks_> poz
<blaeks_> ja sam tu i tamo do 21h
<blaeks_> oke/
<nemysis> ja sam ovđe uvijek
<nemysis> Iako koristim samo Blentu
<blaeks_> LOL
<blaeks_> cao djavolak
<djavolak> heklou
<blaeks_> ovde treab da se pojavi i uros iz ubnutu
<blaeks_> rs
<blaeks_> razmisljao sam danas
<blaeks_> si radio nesto na forumu
<Atlantic777> Šta to sređujete sa Urošem? :)
<blaeks_> trebace ti ftp
<djavolak> gledao sam kroz admin
<blaeks_> piratskapartija.com/fourm
<djavolak> sve je ok
<djavolak> osim shto sam aktivirao mail aktivaciju
<djavolak> kao sht osam ti rekao da tjem :)
<blaeks_> super
<djavolak> pravimo novi forum :)
<Atlantic777> Hej, hej... forum sa zanimljivom tematikom. :)
<djavolak> o da
<blaeks_> samo da uploadujem jednu pic
<Atlantic777> možete li me malo uputiti šta se tačno dešava? :D
<blaeks_> svidece vam se
<djavolak> oko foruma ili oko priche cele ?
<Atlantic777> Pa cela priča me zanima.
<blaeks_> na primer
<blaeks_> http://imgur.com/nUs7b
<djavolak> oko foruma, menjamo, radicemo migraciju sa phpbb-a ma mybb
<Atlantic777> Zapravo, odoh prvo da vidim Å¡ta ima na forumu.
<blaeks_> aj djavolak brifinguj atlantica
<djavolak> i sredicemo malo kategorije
<blaeks_> ja sam tu
<djavolak> kk
<djavolak> aktiviracemo diskusije
<djavolak> napravicemo sakriveni podforum za dogovore i diskusije oko sredjivanja
<djavolak> kao i dogovor oko novog sajta
<djavolak> pravicemo nash app ceo, ili se nadograditi na postojece, ili vec neka varijanta
<djavolak> ja sam za nash app, iz vishe razloga
<djavolak> ali vec cemo se dogovoriti
<Atlantic777> Hm, nije da vas teram, ali zašto ne otvorite svoju sobu na freenode?
<Atlantic777> Ništa vas ne košta. :)
<Anpu> pozz
<Atlantic777> Ako vam treba pomoć oko sređivanja kanala, tu sam. :D
<Atlantic777> Poz Anpu !
<Anpu> Kako ide? :)
<djavolak> e mozhemo i to da
<djavolak> seticu se irc komandi
<djavolak> mora se obnovi gradivo :D
<djavolak> nisam blejao 10ak godina
<Atlantic777> djavolak: ako treba šta, samo viči
<djavolak> kul thx :)
<Atlantic777> Ajd da se premestimo onda tamo. :)
<Atlantic777> ipak je ovo zvaničan ubuntu kanal koji se loguje i sve... nije baš u redu da ga trujemo :D
<djavolak> hehehe dogovrenbo, sad tjem napravim
<djavolak> sec
<djavolak> pirati-srbije je kanal
<blaeks_> e super sa chan
<djavolak> sad tjem ga regtistrujem sa chanservom i to
 * djavolak is AWAY: -[ auto-away ]- away for about 10 minutes
 * djavolak is AWAY: -[ auto-away ]- away for less than 1 minute
 * djavolak is BACK from: -[ auto-away ]- at 10:38p -[ Away for less than 1 minute ]-
<olujicz> imate li predlog za neku malu zaraznu igru
<olujicz> uslov je da može da se igra iz kreveta na laptopu :)
<Atlantic777> olujicz: the world of goo
<Atlantic777> imaš demo za dž
<Atlantic777> dosta je za početak :)
<olujicz> to sam prešao davnih dana :)
<Atlantic777> e jbg
<Atlantic777> :D
<Anpu> bubbleshooter :p
<promis> sudoku
<djavolak> ejao ima neki zombie shooter u flashu
<djavolak> idesh skupljash kesh, bolja oruzhja, kola,  taj fazon :)
<djavolak> samo ne merem se setit kako se zove
<nemysis> Ja sam kupio World of Goo
<Beretta021> jel cackao ko conky?
<nemysis> davno imaš ti to od mene Beretta021 vrati se na Blentu
 * djavolak is AWAY: -[ auto-away ]- away for about 10 minutes
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: ping
<Beretta021> pong
<Atlantic777> Imaš li neki guide, blog ili nešto za sakaćenje KDE-a?
<Atlantic777> Mislim da može fino da se namesti na 2 GiB RAMa i 2x 1.8 GHz proc, a ne sviđa mi se kako sad radi.
<Atlantic777> Ok, stigao mi je upravo 2.6.1, možda su ga malo opeglali, ali sigurno ima stvari koje bi trebalo saseći.
<nemysis> mv kdelibs >> /dev/null
<Atlantic777> Ma tu je samo kao Å¡minka za promociju linuxa.
<Atlantic777> Ne koristim ga svakodnevno.
<nemysis> ja nemam kdelibs samo Fluxbox
<Atlantic777> ja imam, rekao sam već iz kojeg razloga :D
<nemysis> :D stavi onda i Compiz da malo slinave
<Beretta021> Atlantic777:
<Beretta021> nemam nista
<Beretta021> to pitaj bata Githza
<Beretta021> :D
<dejan-dexi> e sretan vam 8. mart
<nemysis> hehe
<dejan-dexi> joj ja mislio ovde ubuntu women
<Beretta021> hahaha
<promis> 8. mart nije 14. februar
<dejan-dexi> ma naravno kada je 1. maj
<olujicz> Å¡ta nova godina?
<olujicz> opet...
<olujicz> :)
<promis> 8. mart je kao 1. maj
<dejan-dexi> jeste mačeća
<Beretta021> zoki
<Beretta021> probaj warzone2100
<Beretta021> ako gotivis strategije
<Beretta021> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-08
<olujicz> pogledaću sve, pa ću videti šta je zanimljvo :)
<olujicz> prehladio sam se pa se dosađujem u krevetu sa igricama :)
<nemysis> to je baš lepo :)
<dejan-dexi> a lutkice
<dejan-dexi> oblacis barbike
<dejan-dexi> ili ljustis majmunu bananu
<noah_> hey... sorry for abusing the channel for translation services... but can anybody tell me what "bleh" means, e.g. "bleh orkestar agusevi" or "Blehorkestar Bakija Bakic"
<promis> brass orchestra Bakija Bakić
<noah_> promis, thank you! so bleh means brass, is that in serbian?
<promis> no thats in macedonian
<promis> Pleh is in serbian
<noah_> awesome thank you, that's super helpful
<noah_> (google translate doesn't seem to know the word bleh)
<promis> Style : Balkan brass
<promis> http://www.backata.com/index.php?newsid=397
<promis> see this link
<noah_> (or maybe it wants cyrillic)
<noah_> promis, yep i know... i play balkan brass music, trying to come up with a good band name
<promis> Personalay I always say Pleh
<noah_> does duvacki also mean brass?
<promis> jes
<promis> heh, yes
<noah_> trubaci also?
<promis> duvački - breath
<promis> trubači - trumpetieres
<promis> in wich country do tou play?
<noah_> ah excellent thanks
<promis> In which country do you paly?
<noah_> so duvacki is sort of like "wind" as in wind instrument, wind ensemble etc
<noah_> in usa
<promis> yes
<promis> duvački orekstar is wind ensemble
<promis> Did you listen to Fead Sejdić?
<promis> He is one of the best.
<promis> In Serbia
<noah_> i did not know him!
<noah_> a singer?
<promis> Well, maybe he sings,
<promis> but he is trumpet player
<promis> and he had en ensemble
<noah_> oh, ok... so he's the trumpet player, not the singer here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZxy4EqzzUQ
<promis> trumpetiers ensemble
<noah_> i think naat veliov from kocani orkestar is my favorite
<promis> I'm not shure, but I think it's him in the white suit
<noah_> do you listen to much brass music?
<promis> No, just occasionally
<promis> mainly when there is some party on
<noah_> i see
<promis>  like he beat
<noah_> are there many bands in your area?
<promis> and the traditional balkan melodies
<promis> there are plenty of brass bands in serbia
<noah_> in serbia definitely but i mean in your particular area
<promis> smaoe times they come, few of them, and play in front of apartment building for money
<promis> I'm in Belgrade, so there are plenty here.
<noah_> aha ok... i think i have heard that there's a concentration in vranje and probably other places
<noah_> anywhere with a lot of roma probably
<noah_> are there many non-roma bands?
<promis> It's pretty normal to see brass band on the street
<promis> I think there are a lot non gypsy bands
<promis> But traditionaly they are the majority
<promis> And the best players
<noah_> yeah it's amazing how many great gypsy musicians there are
<noah_> do you know the word gadje? would you consider it offensive?
<promis> did you mean gajde?
<noah_> do i? what does gajde mean?
<promis> beacause gadje doesent mean anything that i know of
<promis> Gajde is an instrument.
<noah_> oh
<noah_> no gadje i believe is the gypsy word for non-gypsy
<promis> I dont know that word
<promis> maybe its on gypsy language
<noah_> i think it is yes
<noah_> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Gadjo_%28non-Roma%29
<promis> don't know
<noah_> меч is yet another word?
<noah_> for brass?
<promis>  no
<promis> asa far i know
<noah_> http://translate.google.com/#en|mk|brass%20music -- tells me "меч музика" - what does it really mean?
<promis> it's writting nonsense
<noah_> hehe ok
<promis> that translator is garbage
<promis> we use it for fun
<noah_> :)
<promis> serbian language it's much more complex than english
<promis> so it's not easy to write the tranlastor
<noah_> i see
<promis> we use меч for game, like in english match
<promis> its word from english, adapted
<noah_> i wonder what the translator was thinking
<promis> how come you find the interest in balkan brass?
<noah_> it's great music and really fun to play
<noah_> especially for a trumpet player
<noah_> also i've known klezmer music since i was young and there are many similarities
<noah_> but more energy and more variety in balkan brass
<promis> yeah, to much ;)
<noah_> hehe sometimes
<promis> don't know if you heard about Guča festival
<promis> it's pretty popular in last years
<promis> maybe thats the place for you to be
<noah_> yep i know guca
<noah_> i'd like to go someday
<noah_> have you been?
<promis> no, I'm really not in that kind of "bahanalije"
<promis> well, maybe thats the name for your band
<promis> Bahanalije
<noah_> means a big party?
<promis> if you play fast, and wild
<promis> yaeah
<promis> big jucie, greasy party
<promis> in all means
<noah_> yeah actually we have that word in english too, bacchanalia i think
<noah_> but... it's a little hard to spell and remember
<promis> well, it all came grom antic greek
<noah_> yeah
<promis> Bacchus is Dionysus
<promis> well, it's almost 04 AM here, gotta go
<noah_> ok
<noah_> thanks for your help!
<promis> nothing
<promis> see ya
<noah_> l8r
<petrovicivan> radak_ ćao
<radak_> pozz
<petrovicivan> čitam ovu prepisku za IRC
<petrovicivan> malo je nervozno kako ljudi reaguju
<petrovicivan> kao da im ekseri po ceo dan padaju na glavu
<petrovicivan> samo da pređem na empathy, ne mogu ovde na web-u da četujem
<radak_> ne razumijem, jesam li opet nesto zabrljavio
<petrovicivan> možda bi trebalo ovde prebaciti deo diskusije
<petrovicivan> zbog cenzure koja vlada na forumu
<olujicz> kakva cenzura
<promis> ne znam o čemu se radi, ali i ovde važi: Pazi snima se.
<olujicz> kakva god da je ona na forumu, slobodno ocekuj istu i ovde
<dejan-dexi> nisam dugo bio na forumu
<dejan-dexi> o cemu se radi
<dejan-dexi> navikao sam se na stari , ovaj mi mnogo ruzan
<olujicz> imas vise tema za forum, ja ne koristim onu podrazumevanu
<dejan-dexi> to znam ,
<promis> Ja koristim sivu
<promis> slaže mi se uz macovu graphite
<olujicz> koristis mac temu?
<olujicz> zar ima neka koja je ok
<olujicz> koju god sam video je bila polovicna
<dejan-dexi> gle sada , ne znam gde je menjanje tema
<dejan-dexi> u bre , jbte ne znam sada da nadjem , jebem ti MyBB
<olujicz> korisnicka kp, ucitaj postavke, pa u ostale postavke
<dejan-dexi> na kp - sam i bauljam , sacu da vidim
<dejan-dexi> da , heh
<dejan-dexi> ladno nisam video ucitaj postavke
<dejan-dexi> adamentiom je ipak ok , ostace
<olujicz> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/smooth-inset-first-real-theme-for-new.html
<olujicz> lepo izgleda ovo
<dejan-dexi> mani svaki gnome shll izglaeda odlicno  ,, ali kako cu da se odviknem od 3.2 ...
<uros1> dobar dan u kuću
<olujicz> hi
<Hermes> dobar dan
<uros1> dobar dan
<petrovicivan> ćao
<Broker> poydrav svima :)
<Broker> pozdrav*
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<Hermes> koji je kanal za BSD?
<Hermes> tj. BSD srbija
<Beretta021> Hermes
<Hermes> reci?
<Beretta021> #BSDSrbija
<Beretta021> pise i na sajtu cak mislim
<Hermes> hvala :D upao sam
<samodapitam> pozdrav drustvo
<samodapitam> ...
<samodapitam> kako da se ulogujem kao root?
<samodapitam> ubuntu 10.10
<dungodung> mislim da ne mozes da se ulogujes kao root
<dungodung> mozes u terminalu da kucas "sudo <komanda>" ili "su", ukucas svoju sifru i eto ti root pristupa
<samodapitam> Probao sam to
<samodapitam> probao sam cak i da kucam sudo pored komande koja mi treba
<samodapitam> i opet nista
<nemysis> onda samodapitam nisi u wheel grupi
<nemysis>  /etc/group/ wheel:x:10:root,samodapitam i da se izloguješ i uloguješ
<jasna> pozdra, ima tko da radi sa fltk?
<promis> koristim aplikacije koje imaj fltk gui
<nemysis> i ja isto samo aplikacije sa fltk
<nemysis> pobeže samodapitam i ne reče da li je rešio, što volem takve
<jasna> ma nisam otisla
<jasna> tu sam
<jasna> samo sam se patila sa kodom
<jasna> ma stvar je sto pravim neki program, za lin, osx i win
<jasna> pa koristim fltk...a na linuxu me malo patilo
<jasna> hvala ekipo
<jasna> nemysis: se ljutiš?
<nemysis> zašto da se ljutim jasna
<nemysis> ja imam samo Linux i to Gentoo
<jasna> tako sam shvatila...ma trazila sam rješenje po netu pa nisam vidila da pises meni :(
<Netw0rkBug>  1:1
<Netw0rkBug> :D
<Netw0rkBug> Jebem ti sudiju dade crvendac van der persiu :S
<Netw0rkBug> gleda neko
<Netw0rkBug> arsenal barsa ?
<promis> a'
<promis> ?
<Beretta021> ja gledam
<Beretta021> i ne volim barsu
<Beretta021> :D
<Netw0rkBug> tako treba
<Netw0rkBug> :D
<Netw0rkBug> Ja navijam za arsenal al 3:1 :/
<Beretta021> a jbg
<Beretta021> barsa
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-09
<Hermes> dobro jutro
<Anpu> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<petrovicivan> pot
<petrovicivan> poz
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<Broker> pozdrav svima :)
<Broker> da li me neko vidi ovde, iprobavam jedan chat manager
<nemysis> vidimo te
<Broker> hvala
<Broker> znači radi
<Broker> koji shat manager se najviše koristi
<Broker> chat*
<dejan-dexi> uh bre obuci se , mozda dodje nesto zensko
<Broker> ja sam obučen :)
<nemysis> :) ne vidi se Brokeri su uvek pola obučeni
<promis> Atlantic777: vidi ovo http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-LATEX-dj-ili-dj-na-lak-nacin?pid=121437#pid121437
<promis> Možda je tebi u gentoo lakše da probaš to polyglossia-u
<promis> Sad sam video da Lyx 2.0 ima podršku za xetex i plyglossia-u
<crveni> dobar dan
<nemysis> dobar dan
<Hermes> dobar dan
<giano> alguem de novo hamburgo?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-10
<sasa_> instalirao sam ubuntu pre neki dan pa bi mi trebala mala pomoc
<sasa_> ne mogu da instaliram code blocks
 * combuster_afk is away: Gone away for now
<olujicz> da li i ostale spopadaju na private novi ljudi na irc-u
<olujicz> ili sam im ja iz nekog razloga omiljen?
<olujicz> :)
<Go-Run> bice da si omiljen :D
<olujicz> nice :)
<radak> mozda jedini odgovaras na te poruke ;)
<olujicz> uglavnom samo vidim da su me pitali
<olujicz> pošto nisu upoznati sa stavkom away
<olujicz> dobro, naučiće :)
<radak> i ja sam bio medju njima  :(
<olujicz> ima onaj link, ček da ga vratim u topic
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Ukoliko ste ovde priv put pogledajte: http://olujicz.ns-linux.org/pub/pametna_pitanja/
<olujicz> mada bi to moglo i na neku zvaničniju adresu, da izgleda malo ozbiljnije :)
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Ukoliko ste ovde prvi put pogledajte: http://olujicz.ns-linux.org/pub/pametna_pitanja/
<blaeks> https://docs.google.com/document/d/16SI2feGdmXtp5YHOQi754awJWpIz-616aNf28Gs_7t0/edit?hl=en#
<crveni> dobro vece
<blaeks> Katitza Rodriguez
<blaeks> International Rights Director
<blaeks> pozdrav!
<blaeks> out source-ovali smo pitanja za damu in question
<blaeks> mozda nekome bude zanimljivo
<Atlantic777> blaeks: ovo je #ubuntu-rs kanal
<Atlantic777> zvaničan Ubuntu kanal
<crveni> ko je katitza?
<blaeks> pravnik iz EFF
<blaeks> fajter za prava nas na netu iza EFF-a
<blaeks> kazem, mozda nekome bude zanimljivo.
<crveni> a koje je pitanje bilo?
<crveni> ukljucio  sam se na pola :)
<blaeks> nije bila neka velika ongoing diskusija ovde pa reko da ubacim
<blaeks> pitanje je bilo ko je Katitza
<crveni> lol
<crveni> koje ste pitanje outsorsovali katici=
<crveni> to je pitanje lol
<Atlantic777> Orr blaeks moraću opet da te upozorim. Ili se promenite temu, ili se premestite na drugi kanal.
<crveni> sto atlantic? u cemu je problem?
<Atlantic777> crveni: zato što se sve poruke beleže i postavljaju na canonical sajt
<blaeks> oke. povlacim se. sorry za flood. sledeci put cu pitati za intrude.
<Srki_NS_> Pozdrav!
<crveni> pa?
<Atlantic777> crveni: pa... vaš razgovor ama uopšte nema veze sa Ubuntu-om.
<crveni> sta ako se postavljaju? u cemu je tu problem?
<Srki_NS_> Narode jedno pitanje...da li je neko od vas radio u "Blender"-u?
<crveni> a to kao canonical rekao da mora da ima veze?
<crveni> nisam cuo za tako  nesto
<Atlantic777> crveni: ne nego već postoji kanal za vašu organizaciju. :)
<blaeks> imamo chan, naravno
<crveni> sad si me zbunio atlantic
<blaeks> samo sam hteo da podelim intention
<blaeks> sad ga trolujemo bezveze
<blaeks> crveni, -og ne znam
<crveni> jel problem sto canonical kontrolise sta se pise ili je problem u tome sto ima kanal za eff?
<crveni> ne trolujemo bez veze.
<Atlantic777> Problem zapravo ne postoji već sam vas drugarski zamolio da se premestite na kanal za eff.
<blaeks> sve je kul.
<Atlantic777> crveni: nemam ništa protiv eff, planiram da vam se pridružim. Da me ne shvatiš pogrešno. ;)
<crveni> ja nemam veze sa eff, samo sam ovo prvi put doziveo da neko ovde na kanalu kaze da nesto nije tema
<crveni> a pri tom se izgleda ne prica o cuvenom video uratku ispred arene :)
<crveni> pa zato pitam da li su se to neka pravila promenila
<Atlantic777> Ma jok, nego samo sugestija da se iskoristi vaš/njihov kanal već kad postoji. :D
<crveni> to je u redu.
<blaeks> e kod mene je Atlantic777 dobio mass respect na onaj fist sight meet
<blaeks> a ovde sam bio semi troll.
<crveni> pretpostavljam da i mi ostali povremeno mozemo da prokomentarisemo neku vest koja stize sa doticnog eff kanala ? :)
<blaeks> nego ajde kod nas na chan da diskutujemo eff ako ste u fazonu
<Atlantic777> blaeks: možeš li me samo podsetiti kako se tačno zove kanal?
<crveni> pa jel prica tamo neko ili je pustinja?
<Atlantic777> Pustinja je, ali ako ni vi ne budete pričali tamo i ostaće pustinja.
<Atlantic777> Razvijajte zajednicu. :)
<crveni> ja pravo da ti kazem uopste ne znam cime se bavi eff
<crveni> sem ono uopsteno
<crveni> zato u pitah bleaks o cemu se radi
<blaeks> #pirati-srbije
<crveni> ima i toga? lol
<blaeks> aj kod nas
<crveni> vidim da je onaj njihov sajt zapusteo
<Anpu> o/
<Anpu> pitanje:
<Anpu> hocu da dodam u PATH da bash gleda uvek u tekucem folder takodje
<Anpu> stavljam tipa PATH=$PATH:./ ?
<Anpu> dakle da ne mram da kucam ./skripta.sh
<Anpu> tj ./ deo
<Punky> pozz ubuntovci
<Djus> zz
<nenadsky> бззззз
<Punky> buzz,buzz
<gashoga> dobrovece \o
<Punky> 'vece
<nenadsky> добро добро
<Punky> nice evening
<Netw0rkBug> http://balkanart.net/radio/
<promis> Već tri dana na xubuntu10.10, ne osijećam razliku.
<Punky> gle Ubuntovci nocu na netu
<gashoga> ja sam nov nemojte da me bijete
<gashoga> :D
<nemysis> hehe ne samo Ubuntovci već i Gentooisti
<Beretta021> Punky i Kubuntovci :D
<Punky> svi koriste KDE
<Beretta021> :D
<nemysis> Fluxbox radi dobro isto :D
<nemysis> ima i Fluxbuntu
<bojc> dobro veče svima
<bojc> ima li koga u ove kasne sate
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-11
<Beretta021> bojc ima
<Beretta021> :)
<bojc> pa sto ne spavas
<bojc> hjeheh
<Beretta021> idem sad
<Beretta021> :D
<bojc> ma nesto se zezeam sa lubunhtu i compizom
<bojc> pa da vidim jel to uopste moze
<Beretta021> nisam probao tu kombinaciju
<Beretta021> moze 100%
<Beretta021> ja sam terao lxde na XFWM4
<bojc> malpre sam pustio post na forumu
<Beretta021> ja sam vec zaboravio kako sam to radio
<bojc> ma nema veze, neko ce se javiti
<Beretta021> odo u krpe
<Beretta021> ln
<bojc> slabo se pise o toj kombinaciji
<bojc> ajde
<bojc> laku noc
<crveni> dobar dan
<nemysis> Dobar dan
<crveni> ala najebase japanci ....
<bane_> ćao jel tu neko?
<Netw0rkBug> ljudi jel zna neko neki dobar shell host
<Netw0rkBug> treba mi da pokrenem perl irc bota
<CrnorizacHrabar> Zdravo
<CrnorizacHrabar> Is anybody out there?
<Netw0rkBug> yep
<Netw0rkBug> <Netw0rkBug> ljudi jel zna neko neki dobar shell host
<Netw0rkBug> <Netw0rkBug> treba mi da pokrenem perl irc bota
<CrnorizacHrabar> Ja ne znam, a izgleda niko vise nije tu....
<promis> ne znam ni ja
<alibaba> a jer zna neko da li Ubuntu, Mint ili bilo koji distro koji je naklonjen početnicima ima mogućnost da se instalira  preko SSH-a?
<promis> kako to mislip?
<alibaba> pa....net install... ne znam kako drugačije da kažem
<promis> na šta da se sshneš?
<promis> ima net install
<alibaba> gde ima
<promis> jel ti treba goli net install ili samo da kreneš od iso 20mb?
<alibaba> pa hoću preko porta 22 na drugi komp da stavim Ubuntu recimo
<promis> a Å¡ta je na drugom kompu?
<alibaba> za to ću korisrtiti bilo koji LiveCD
<alibaba> ništa
<promis> pa onda mora da se drugom kompu kaže da butuje preko lana
<alibaba> napravljene particije
<alibaba> zašto mora
<promis> pa kako drulčije?
<promis> ko će da sluša taj 22 port?
<alibaba> pa podignem live CD otvorim port 22 SSH i udjem sa mog kompa
<alibaba> kako ko će da sluša
<alibaba> nerazumem
<promis> gde podižež livecd?
<alibaba> na kompu gde ću da stavim Ubuntu
<promis> pa ako si več podigao live cd, pto ga ne instaliraš noramlno?
<alibaba> ;-) dobro kažeš a
<alibaba> a šta ako neko ne zna kako da instalira ili ja hoću da se zajebavam
<alibaba> a pri tome nije podignut Ubuntu LiveCD neko neki drugi
<promis> ja sam nekom ko nema pojma preo irca objasnio
<promis> ako je to u pitanju
<alibaba> nije to u pitanju
<alibaba> vidi
<alibaba> ovako
<alibaba> kontao sam to ovako
<alibaba> uzmem pakete za odredjenu arhitekturu
<alibaba> koji su zapakovani
<alibaba> koji odgovaraju procesoru
<alibaba> zapakovane precam na drugim komp
<alibaba> raspakujem
<alibaba> i imam osnovni sistem
<alibaba> jel tako
<alibaba> meni paketi trebaju
<alibaba> ako ima da se skinu takvi paketi za Ubuntu
<alibaba> ili Mint nebitno
<alibaba> ili Arch nema veze samo da je distro početnički nastrojen
<alibaba> kada to odradim udjem u chroot i odradim kernel
<alibaba> instaliram grub
<promis> da bi se logovao sa ssh valjda tamo mora da ima neki sistem
<alibaba> razumemo se?Meni trebaju "golipaketi"
<alibaba> nemora
<promis> pa ko će da ga sluša?
<promis> tj ko će da te sluša?
<alibaba> nemora niko da me sluša ako imam root prava
<promis> na čemu imap root prava nad biosom?
<alibaba> :-)
<alibaba> ne
<alibaba> imam prava da stavljam na particije što ja hoću
<alibaba> da instaliram i brišem
<alibaba> podešavam
<promis> nadam se da ti je jasno da mora da imaš aktivan neki kernel na tom računaru
<alibaba> nemoraš da imaš
<promis> moraš nešto da btnep
<promis> butneš
<alibaba> pa live cd ima svoj kernel zar ne?
<promis> pa ima
<alibaba> pa eto
<promis> pa onda, bolje da butneš mini iso
<alibaba> nije bitno šta ću da budujem
<promis> pogledaj malo ovo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<alibaba> mogu šta hoću samo da otvorim SSH
<promis> pa da bi otvorio ssh moraš da imaš lokalni pristup
<alibaba> sve je to u redu
<alibaba> nije problem otvoriti i ulogovati se
<promis> pa ako imaš lokalni pristup, što onda komplikuješ?
<alibaba> vidi, ja se mogu ulogovati kod tebe u PC jel tako
<alibaba> ako mi daš IP
<alibaba> i Å¡ifru
<alibaba> ijel tako
<alibaba> no
<alibaba> meni trebaju ako Ubuntu poseduje pakete
<alibaba> da skinem zapakovane pakete
<promis> možeš da se uloguješ jer ja imam sistem
<alibaba> da neskidam ISO sliku
<alibaba> i da formatiraš sve sa HDD i podegneš LiveCD mogu i onda
<promis> jel si ti čuo za mini iso
<alibaba> to m dodje kao minimalna instalacija
<alibaba> tako?
<promis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<promis> to ti je samo instalacija, nema sistema
<promis> sistem se skida sa neta
<promis> mislim paketi za sistem
<alibaba> kao Arch jel tako net install
<promis> da to je tako valjda
<promis> butuješ taj mali iso
<promis> i onda biraš pakete
<alibaba> vidi
<alibaba> ubuntu izgleda nema te pakete sto meni trebaju
<alibaba> kao gentoo Å¡to ima stage3
<alibaba> jel se sada razumemo bolje
<alibaba> ja ne koristim Ubuntu i neam pojma da li tako nešto ima
<alibaba> za Ubuntu zato ovde pitam
<promis> jel to ovo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
<alibaba> pardon stage4 stage3 je kada instaliras sebi
<alibaba> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Custom_Stage4
<promis> koliko vidim ovaj stage4 je kloniran sisetm
<promis> koji se preko live cd ubaci na hdd
<alibaba> jeste, sistem koji se nalazi u paketima
<alibaba> i ti ga prebaciš na HDD
<alibaba> posebno idu paketi posebno portage=paket menadžer
<promis> i kakve veze ima ssh?
<alibaba> portage staviš gde treba udješ u črot i onda posao
<alibaba> pa kako ćeš da pristupiš
<promis> pa to je live cd
<promis> ima sigurno neki termminal
<alibaba> naravno
<alibaba> i X ima
<alibaba> i pretraživač
<promis> dobro
<alibaba> systemsercueCD se podigne
<promis> ti možeš da uradiš klon / particije
<promis> i onda ga posle presnimiš na novi hdd
<promis> i to je onda to
<alibaba> kako misliš da ga presnimaim, prebacim?
<promis> pa snimi na neki spoljni hdd
<promis> mislim , ne znam sad čime raspolažeš
<promis> ili preko mreže
<alibaba> pa valjda mi je lakše ovako kako hoću tako mogu i da proverim da li radi
<alibaba> ako snimim na spoljni onda moram da ga nosim
<promis> okej, gentoo ima te skripte koji verovatno prave nekoliko tar arhiva
<promis> za buntu nisam čuo da ima
<alibaba> e to pitam
<promis> buntovci obično rade: remastersys, ili kloniraju particiju
<alibaba> i onda
<promis> remastersysy je live cd i instaliraš fa noramlno
<promis> kloniranu particiju vratiš ili useješ na drugi hdd preko istog progarama kojim si klonirao
<promis> znači opet bar neki livecd ti treba
<alibaba> i on radi na drugoj masini
<promis> da
<alibaba> i ima generički krnel
<promis> mislim ako nisi stavio neki vlasnički drajver za grafiku itd
<alibaba> naravno
<promis> uradiš instalaciju na hdd, i dok je još tako klot, onda može da se klonira
<alibaba> da, evo ako te ne mrzi skini pa vidi
<promis> recimo, ja planiram da napravim jedno 5-6 istih sistema
<alibaba> http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/current-stage3/
<promis> i instalirao sam prvi na usb 8GB
<promis> pošto mi je trbalo 3 sata d to uradi, neću da se patim
<promis> ponovo još 6 puta
<promis> nego ću d kloniram ceo flash
<alibaba> i tutneš u bilo koji PC on radi onda
<promis> i onda ću taj klon da pljusnem na sve ostale fleshve koji su isto 8GB
<promis> I da, ti flashevi, koji su obična ubuntu instalacija, bez specifičnih vlasničkih drajvera
<promis> rade na bilo kom računaru
<alibaba> a u čemu se razikuje to od live cd-a
<promis> probao sam do sada na 5 računara
<promis> jedni su bili ati, drugi nvidia
<promis> i radilo je
<promis> to se razlikuje od live cd jer je to instaliran sistem
<promis> ostaju sva podešavanja
<promis> fajlovi
<promis> itd
<promis> tako da ja sad imam 5 mrežnih karti registrovano
<alibaba> to je za tebe lično onda jel
<promis> i kad se nekad vratim na računar na kom sam bio moram da vidim koja mu je to mrežna karta
<promis> da bih aktivirao mrežu
<promis> samo dajem primer za razliku od livecd
<promis> jer za live cd skava mrežna karta je eth0
<promis> da taj sistem je moj lični sistem
<promis> i kad ga pokrenem, isto mi je kao da sam kod kuće
<promis> dobijem moj sistem, bilo gde da sam
<alibaba> i net ti svuda radi naravno
<alibaba> ako naidješ na wireless
<promis> radi, samo treba da vidim koja je mrežna, kako je mapirao
<promis> recimo eth je stigao do eth4
<promis> wlan je stigao do wlan3
<promis> itd
<alibaba> a wireless
<promis> pa radi kažem ti
<promis> stigao do wlan3
<promis> znači sistem je do sada video 4 wifi kartice
<alibaba> ok
<alibaba> recimo ja to radim ovako
<alibaba> znači da bi imao sve što meni treba na svakom PC-ju
<alibaba> isto kao i ti
<alibaba> skinem systemrescueCD
<alibaba> puknem ga na USB kao i ti
<alibaba> imam xfce
<alibaba> fluxbox
<alibaba> sve Å¡to uradim na sistemu preko usb-a ja snimim
<alibaba> i uvek imam sve
<alibaba> kada ga butujem podesim mrežu koja je i to je to
<alibaba> jer i ti tvoj USB koristiš samo sa USB-a nestavljaš na HDD
<alibaba> jer smo na istom onda?
<promis> samo usb koristim
<alibaba> tačno, kao i ja
<alibaba> ja imam jedan USB sa svim mojim podešavanjima koja svuda rade
<promis> dobro, ti koristiš live sistem i snimaš podatke u poseban folder na flashu
<alibaba> pa i takoreći koristiš live sistem
<promis> mislim, ostavio si systemrescuecd kao live zar ne? napravio si live usb=
<alibaba> pa i ti si
<promis> ne ja nisam
<alibaba> a šta imaš na sistemu što nemam ja
<promis> ja imam klasičnu hdd insalaciju na flash
<alibaba> znam
<alibaba> jasno mi je
<nemysis> ja uvek koristim samo System Rescue CD kao USB i DVD
<alibaba> i jer čuvaš podatke na uUSB
<alibaba> izmene...
<promis> pa normalno, to mije "hardisk"
<nemysis> naravno gde god SRD to je Gentoo CD sa mnom i moji podaci
<alibaba> a otkud ti ovde
<promis> alibaba: ali ti nemaš izmene u samom sistemu
<dejan-dexi> kakva je ovo gento-ubuntu kombinacija
<dejan-dexi> previte novi distro
<nemysis> hehe
<alibaba> će da napravimo
<alibaba> promis:teoretski jeste tako kako kažeš.
<alibaba> ali šta imaš što nemam ja na tom jednom
<promis> ja sam na njemu instalirao ubuntu studio koji nema livecd
<alibaba> to nema
<promis> drukčije za taj distro nije moglo
<promis> mislim mogao sam da napravim remsatersys
<promis> ali sam hteo da imam baš instalaciju
<alibaba> ok sve ne znam koliko računara koristiš i kako
<alibaba> ja kada sednem za drugi računar nemam potrebu da imam multimediju i šta ja znam
<alibaba> nemysis:jesi tu
<alibaba> seo sam da nešto namestim
<nemysis> naravnio više nego ti
<alibaba> a jel
<alibaba> kako može ubuntu preko SSH-a
<dejan-dexi> sedi na visoj stolici
<alibaba> da se stavi
<nemysis> da me pitaš za Gentoo pa da ti kažem iz rukava
<dejan-dexi> sa ili bez vazeljin
<alibaba> eto ti sad
<nemysis> pa samo ssh na portu 22 a to je kao otvoreno da te gađaju
<alibaba> znam za gentoo ali da li ima  i za ubuntu tako nešto
<alibaba> pa staviš drugi port
<dejan-dexi> ja nisam cuo
<alibaba> treba mi bilo koja lakša distribucija da može preko SSH
<dejan-dexi> roknes cd dvd usb i rikaj misko\
<dejan-dexi> arch mozes preko ftp
<alibaba> ali nemam fizički pristup
<alibaba> to je drugo
<dejan-dexi> pa ebi ga
<dejan-dexi> dalje ne znam
<alibaba> ništa od moje pustolovine
<nemysis> moraš prvo da uradiš fiziički
<alibaba> Å¡ta
<nemysis> pa da podigneš live cd i openssh
<alibaba> da turiš live cd
<alibaba> pa to da
<nemysis> na primer pa particionisanje
<alibaba> to ima ko će
<alibaba> pa i to mogu ja
<alibaba> da formatiram
<nemysis> ali samo ext3
<nemysis> nemoj ntfs
<dejan-dexi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_SSH
<alibaba> a jbg ja mislio linux na ntfs
<alibaba> :-)
<nemysis> tu su doza men
<alibaba> koji
<dejan-dexi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<dejan-dexi> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=arc+linux+ssh+install&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<dejan-dexi> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+linux+ssh+install&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<alibaba> ama dexi
<alibaba> što činiš to
<nemysis> joj google scrogle patka
<dejan-dexi> kita
<alibaba> koja je razlika izmadju scroogle i google
<dejan-dexi> pogledaj linkove
<dejan-dexi> alibaba,
<dejan-dexi> velika
<alibaba> u čemu
<dejan-dexi> scroogle grebuje sa google
<nemysis> https://ssl.scroogle.org/ https://duckduckgo.com/ https://ixquick.com/eng/ http://www.yauba.com/ sve samo ne google Å¡pijun
<dejan-dexi> i dejan vam kaze laku noc
<nemysis> laku noć dexi
<alibaba> ajd
<alibaba> ne mogu sada da gledam te linkove
<nemysis> laku noć svima
<alibaba> nemam koncentracije, braća Japanci stradali
<alibaba> laku noć
<promis> alibaba: imao sam specifičnu namenu zato sam napravio takav usb
<alibaba> ok, ja neam potrebu da na svakom PC-ju imam bukvalno gotov sistem
<promis> mislim da to nije srećno rešenje kao sistem za poneti
<alibaba> Å¡to
<promis> pa zato Å¡to se nekako prlja
<promis> Å¡ta znam
<alibaba> e vid ovo
<promis> beleži istoriju
<alibaba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sg3Uk5w1Y0
<promis> za poneti ja koristim puppy-a
<alibaba> probao sam ga ali.....
<alibaba> ubiše nam Japance
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-12
<lizard__> pozdrav svima
<Atlantic777> poz :)
<Beretta021> e kako da zgasim nouveau?
<radak> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Debijan-i-problemi?pid=156303#pid156303
<Beretta021> hvala
<Beretta021> :)
<radak> a mozes i grub liniju dodati nomodeset
<radak> ima u temi kako se radi
<Beretta021> ma odradio sam blacklist
<crveni> dobar dan
<nemysis> Dobar dan
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-13
<MeanEYE> waou
<MeanEYE> ;D
<MeanEYE> ocekivao sam da bude prazno
<MeanEYE> hihi
<Netw0rkBug> zna neko kako da streamujem radio
<Netw0rkBug> na ubuntu
<Netw0rkBug> po mogucstvu bez icecast
<MeanEYE> mislis da se drugi kace na tebe
<MeanEYE> ?
<Netw0rkBug> yep
<MeanEYE> VLC
<MeanEYE> to mi onako pada na pamet a da je najjednostavnije
<Netw0rkBug> evo
<Netw0rkBug> stavio sam da skine
<Netw0rkBug> By The Way gde ce da slusaju
<Netw0rkBug> jer skidaju fajl .pls
<Netw0rkBug> ili kroz browser ?
<MeanEYE> hm, komplikovanije
<MeanEYE> VLC ima jako puno mogucnosti
<MeanEYE> ali posto je stream u pitanju
<MeanEYE> samo ip adresa
<MeanEYE> pls fajl je u stvari lista servera za radio
<MeanEYE> ali sumnjam da ces ti imati vise od 1
<MeanEYE> tako da mozes napraviti pls
<MeanEYE> u koji ces staviti svoju IP adresu zajedno sa portom koji se podesi u programu
<MeanEYE> a mozes i samo url da dajes :D
<Netw0rkBug> bolje je sa url-om :)
<MeanEYE> ^^
<Netw0rkBug> ako uspem i da dodam mibbit wget :D
<MeanEYE> od volje
<Netw0rkBug> za chat
<Netw0rkBug> Widget*
<MeanEYE> skontao sam :P
<Netw0rkBug> jao bre
<Netw0rkBug> kako da pokrenem vlc
<Netw0rkBug> ali sam kao root ulogovan
<MeanEYE> o_0
<MeanEYE> pricamo o terminalu?
<MeanEYE> ili gnome/kde
<Netw0rkBug> jok
<Netw0rkBug> kao user na ubuntu
<Netw0rkBug> root
<Netw0rkBug> gnome
<MeanEYE> Applications -> Sound and Video -> VLC?
<Netw0rkBug> yep
<Netw0rkBug> nece
<Netw0rkBug> da se upali
<Netw0rkBug> nista se ne pojavi
<Netw0rkBug> kucam u terminalu
<Netw0rkBug> vlc
<MeanEYE> i?
<Netw0rkBug> VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<Netw0rkBug> If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<Netw0rkBug> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and
<Netw0rkBug> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<MeanEYE> ah da
<Netw0rkBug> xD
<MeanEYE> nece ti dati da pokrenes kao root
<Netw0rkBug> moram ovaj vlc-warper ?
<MeanEYE> ne znam, nisam to koristio
<MeanEYE> tj. nisam radio te stvari iz root naloga
<MeanEYE> ^^ to je kao da imam windows onda
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<MeanEYE> nemas normalnog korisnika?
<Netw0rkBug> jok
<MeanEYE> na ubuntu?
<promis> kako to da imaš samo root na ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> kako si to uspeo da izvedes?
<Netw0rkBug> hh
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<Netw0rkBug> userdel
<Netw0rkBug> il kako vec
<Netw0rkBug> obrises usera
<Netw0rkBug> ali pre toga
<Netw0rkBug> sudo passwd
<promis> zašto si to radio?
<Netw0rkBug> ukucas pass
<Netw0rkBug> onda se izlogujes
<Netw0rkBug> ulogujes kao root
<Netw0rkBug> usrdell
<MeanEYE> ma znam kako uraditi nego ZASTO :D
<MeanEYE> hihi
<MeanEYE> nema svrhe :)
<Netw0rkBug> nako
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<Netw0rkBug> xD
<Netw0rkBug> slm se
<Netw0rkBug> non stop mi trazi za sve root privilegije
<MeanEYE> hm, nisam siguran kako da nateras vlc da radi pod root-om
<MeanEYE> hehe, pa to se zove security
<MeanEYE> trazi ti privilegije kad modifikujes sitem
<promis> non stop mi trazi za sve root privilegije - pa to je valjda poneta
<MeanEYE> kad jednom podesis
<MeanEYE> redje ces korisitti
<MeanEYE> mislim generalno koristiti root nalog je prilicno zeznuto
<MeanEYE> jer sta god uradis moze da narusi bezbednost tvog sistema
<MeanEYE> + komplikujes stvari dodatno :D
<MeanEYE> no
<MeanEYE> ne solim ti pamet
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<Netw0rkBug> svasta sam ja radio pod root xD
<MeanEYE> anyway
<MeanEYE> koliko vidim resenje je skinuti vlc source
<MeanEYE> i pre kompajliranja raditi ./configure sa --enable-run-as-root
<MeanEYE> jel ide neko na sledeci UDS?
<Netw0rkBug> By The Way ima neka jos fora da streamujem
<promis> šta misliš pod tim streamuješ. nisam pratio razgovor od počektka?
<MeanEYE> da pusta radio i drugi da slusaju :D
<Netw0rkBug> yep :D
<Netw0rkBug> sem ono icecart il kako vec
<MeanEYE> icecase ;)
<MeanEYE> cast*
<promis> imaš onaj vlasničku shoutcast
<Netw0rkBug> to ide uz winamp
<promis> ne
<promis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_audio_software#Radio_broadcasting
<promis> i ti kao root hoćeš da puštaš insternet radio
<Netw0rkBug> da xD
<Broker> pozdrav svima (Broker ovde ali sa laptopa) da li sam vidljiv
<promis> ko sunce
<promis> u podne
<Broker> hvala Pomis
<Broker> i ovde sam Broker, mada sam mislio da će biti po imenu laptopa
<promis> Jednom broker, uvek broker.
<promis> divlja ovaj xubuntu, tj xfce
<promis> malo, malo, pa xorg skoči na stotku
<Broker> jeste i to što kažeš Promis :)
<miloss> pozz svimaa
<miloss> jel zivotarite ili nema nikoga ? :D :P
<promis> ono
<miloss> pa kako je ljudi ? e nov sam u ovom cudu al imam back track :)
<promis> ono
<miloss> pa jel slican ko ubuntu posto vidim da ima mnogo vise aplikacija
<promis> ono
<miloss> auuu sto stalno ono ??
<Atlantic777> yoko
<promis> ono nikad vido ono
<promis> toj je za oni hakeri
<promis> ne sum eden
<miloss> ma nema veze to..nego ako neko zna dali je slican ko ubuntu msm jel podrzava iste stvari ?
<dejan-dexi> verovatno
<promis> ubuntu based
<dejan-dexi> i BT radi sa apt-get
<miloss> a on moze da se koristi kao obican sistem nemora da se sa njim hakuje ili je predvidjen za hakovanje pretezno ?
<promis> ono, sigurno radi kanter na njemu
<miloss> sorry sto smaram nov sam pa sse malo informisem :)
<Atlantic777> miloss: pa... možeš od debiana napraviti hack centralu i od backtracka mašinu za kancelariju :)
<promis> pa, sobzirom da verovatno niko nikad ovde ga nije koristio, bolje je da pročitaš wikki na BT sajtu
<miloss> ma za njega malo ima i to sto ima vecinom je kao ok sistem nije zahtevan i to ima dosta opcija sluzi za programiranje itd
<promis> ako ti hakeraj nije primarno, onda uzmi lepo običan Ubuntu i gotovo.
<dejan-dexi>  tako je jabolje
<miloss> pa i nije mada nije lose to nauciti :) malo da se zezam..
<promis> sad sam bacio pogled na FAQ, recimo X se ne podiće automatski
<dejan-dexi> http://g0tmi1k.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2010-01-01T00%3A00%3A00Z&updated-max=2011-01-01T00%3A00%3A00Z&max-results=27
<dejan-dexi> kreni odavde
<dejan-dexi>  pa furaj dalje
<dejan-dexi> i bice BT odlican
<miloss> e hvala druze ..
<promis> pa jel si nekad koristio neu distribuciju?
<promis> gnu/linux uopšte?
<dejan-dexi> probaj prvo ubunu i slackware
<dejan-dexi> vezbaj za BT
<miloss> ubuntu sam probao nije lose msm extra nego mi se ovaj svijda :)...a valjda mogu i ovde polako da vezbam msm ako ce imati neke rezultate
<Atlantic777> miloss: Å¡ta tebi zapravo treba? Svi alati koji su na backtracku mogu se uglaviti u ubuntu bez problema.
<Atlantic777> Drugim rečima, treba ti da instaliraš aircrack, najverovatnije. :D
<miloss> pravo da ti kazem nzm nija :(( vide ovaj Bt pa mi se svidelo i skinuo ga da vidim kakv je :)
<miloss> pa rece posto ima icc da se malo raspitam
<Atlantic777> Kada čitaš nešto od literature o tome, verovatno se spominje neko parče softvera. To verovatno može da se instalira i na ubuntu. :)
<Atlantic777> A ne znam koliko si iskusan i da li ti je potrebna pomoć ubuntu zajednice koja je izuzetno velika na našem prostoru.
<Atlantic777> Ako zapneš sa backtrackom, ne znam ko će biti u mogućnosti da ti pomogne.
<Atlantic777> A za ubuntu ćeš dobiti odgovor u roku od 15 min do par sati. :D
<Atlantic777> Ne garantujem, ali uglavnom je tako.
<Atlantic777> Uvek se nađe neko na forumu ko ima odgovor.
<Atlantic777> No, nije da sad reklamiram nešto, ali tako je.
<Atlantic777> Lično, ne koristim ubuntu, ali za nekoga ko tek počinje je izuzetno dobar.
<Atlantic777> Mint je rame uz rame sa ubuntu-om po nekoj mojoj proceni, ali nema toliko razvijenu zajednicu kao ubuntu, a to je izuzetno važan faktor u svetu slobodnog softvera.
<miloss> prvenstveno sto nisam instalirao ubuntu mi je deljenje particija ...odem na manual i setujem Ext4 sa /, /home. i awp i on krene da pokrece sistem i kaze da ima greska pri kaju :S
<miloss> a to bas smeta jel ocu da podelim ako nesto tokom ucenja linuxa pogresim nebrisem sve podatke muziku slike filmove itd.
<Atlantic777> verovatno nisi dobro skinuo ili snimio disk
<miloss> dobio sam diskove iz uk-a
<Atlantic777> originale od canonicala?
<miloss> narucio preko sajta 5 komada do duse ostalo mi samo 2 dao sam drugarima malo da se obrazuju kao i ja
<Atlantic777> Proverio si na nekom drugom računara?
<Atlantic777> računaru*
<Atlantic777> Mislim, to ti je poprilično nikakav razlog da zaobiđeš ubuntu. :)
<miloss> da isto je kod instalacija :S kada odem use all disck tako nesto lepo ga inst do kraja
<miloss> bez ikakve greske ali kada razdvojim particije na manual nece
<Atlantic777> Jel? Pa kakvu je to grešku prijavio?
<Atlantic777> Hajde da rešimo to. :)
<miloss> pa izbacuje mi no root file
<Atlantic777> Potraži na forumu da li je još neko imao takvu grešku.
<Atlantic777> Ja sad baš nemam vremena da se njakam oko toga, ali ako ti nije hitno, mogu da proverim sutra, prekosutra.
<Atlantic777> Ili pojuri nekog drugog.
<miloss> trazio sam i nasao sam da je to do do dela koji se ostavlja kao Awp particija - area
<miloss> ali sam namestao to nece nikako posto sam namestao po 2 giga mislio sam da je malo ali sto je koliko god da stavim 2-10 nebtna
<miloss> ili kada mi ne prijavi posalje mi nesto root/bla bla o cemu nista nisam nasao tipa ko da nema ta greska pa nzm da mi nije mozda do hdd-a...mada mi bi to izbacivalo i kada idem na ceo hdd :S
<Atlantic777> treba to proveriti
<Atlantic777> inače, za koju verziju imaš diskove?
<miloss> 10.10
<Atlantic777> ok, pozabavićemo se time
<Atlantic777> Postavi pitanje na forumu u sekciji ubuntu 10.10 instalacija.
<miloss> gledao sam i na youtube turtoriale i trazio i svi su isti namestim /home , / , /lcusr tako nesto 3 opcija i awp o kao radi
<miloss> daj samo adresu ako ti je pri misu :)
<Atlantic777> nemam miš :D
<miloss> daj onda na Ctr + c i Ctr + v moze i tako nek se vole komande :D
<Atlantic777> A izvoli adresu: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-Ubuntu-10-10-Maverick-Meerkat-—-Instalacija
<Atlantic777> kod mene je kopiranje adrese na y :)
<miloss> a lepo lepo :)
<Atlantic777> ali biće i o tome reči na blogu, samo da nekako sastavim kraj sa krajem
<Atlantic777> ajd, čujemo se kasnije
<promis> miloss: Å¡to nisi pravio particije iz gparted-a?
<miloss> pokusao sam pa kakve sam srece nesto sam pokvario :S
<miloss> znam za to tacno mogu da raspodelim ceo hdd na koliko ocu i u koji deo msm ext3 ext4 ima ih mnogo ali sam bio nesto zeznuo pa rece da se nabavim time
<miloss> ko zna sta moze da bude posto ipak jako malo sam na linuxu znam par stvari oko njega i par komandi za instalaciju brisanje kreiranje foldera listanje podesavanje vinea ono za dekstop za 3d i efekte
<miloss> i jos po nesto
<miloss> Nego nesto sam gledao kao kada se prave te particije da se ne formatiraju posto u dizanji ima damo da se oznaci format ili ne kao kada se formatiraju gube extenziju
<miloss> ali mi nije jasno kako oda linux prepoznaje ako nema formata particije
<promis> možeš slobodno da ih foramtiraš i kad ih napraviš u gpratedu
<promis> ne bitno je
<miloss> pokusao sam jedamput da idem sa tim format i digne mi sistem i odna sam se slogirao particije ne postoje :S...msm kada odem na folder home ono samo file and sistem particija nzm koliko je bila 100+gb ne secam se tacno...e i onda odem u onaj tool za hdd particije de moze da se formatira
<miloss> i vidim sve particije da postoje na kompljuteru kako sam ih setovao u dizanju linuxa..
<promis> pročitaj ti prvo ovo uputstvo: http://hotfile.com/dl/108672071/b26e328/Sigurni_koraci_malog_pingvina_-_Ubuntu_10.10_-_Live_mode_i_instalacija.pdf.html
<miloss> ali ih nema za otvaranje ili smestanje fajlova tipa ne posto i odem odate format on mi izbaci error evo upravo citam na forumu u vezi toga al sve se svodi na to / /home i awp particije
<promis> nije awp nego swap
<miloss> e to :)
<miloss> 500 - Internal Server Error
<miloss> ne mogu da skinem :S
<promis> probaj opet
<promis> kod mene radi
<miloss> skida sikda :)
<miloss> a da nije mozda jel sam ja stavio 4 partcije posto nesto kaze da nemo 4 particije da budu primarne mada sam stavio ono primary kako vec 1 particiju i lokal ostale
<promis> 4 je max
<miloss> on ovde pokrece ovo cudo iz wina :S ja nemam windows na kompu a jos manje ga zelim :) tako da ako odem na try ubuntu nadam se da ce da radi ovako
<miloss> aj odoh da probam valjda ce da radi i hvala mnogoo i izvinite zbog smaranja
<miloss> smilujte se na glupavog deckica :)
<promis> ja bih prvo testirao cd
<Atlantic777> neka njega na ubuntu... barem ima ko da mu pomogne :)
<promis> naravno, ovamo na BT nema ni gdm
<uros1> ima li neko ko poznaje wikipedia?
<uros1> dungodung: jesi tu?
<dungodung> da
<uros1> reci mi ko i kako sme da menja linkove na wikipediji
<uros1> baš čitam tekxt o linuksu i ima stvarno zanimljiv link
<uros1> http://sr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81
<uros1> u spoljašnje veze
<uros1> http://tisa.awardspace.com/
<dungodung> pa ono, ne postoji pravilo
<uros1> aha razumem
<dungodung> prosto, ako neko misli da je nesto valjan link, stavi ga
<uros1> dakle ovaj vlasnik tisalinuxa je sam stavio link ok
<dungodung> ako neko misli da nije, ukloni
<uros1> jasno
<uros1> i ne mora da ga zameni,  samo ga ukloni?
<dungodung> moze doci do sukoba i onda valja razgovarati o tome na strani za razgovor
<dungodung> pa da
<uros1> ok
<dungodung> ali ono, valja pruziti razlog za uklanjanje
<uros1> ovo je očigledno spam
<dungodung> mhm
<uros1> ok opisaću izmenu u polju opis izmene
<dungodung> :)
<uros1> završeno
<dungodung> ispatrolirao sam izmenu i pozeleo ti dobrodoslicu :)
<uros1> o hvala hvala
<Djus> хмм, има доста "мртвих" линкова
<uros1> koji osim linuks jugoslavija?
<uros1> a da vidim...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-05
<crowbgd> pozdrav
<crowbgd> ajde malo objasnjenje za par stvari na XFCE?
<promis> crowbgd: da probam
<crowbgd> kako da sklonim donji panel koji jde po defoltu?
<crowbgd> nece samo pukim remov
<crowbgd> i poludecu sa ovim glupim Conky skriptama,nikako da uglavim jednu koja mi valja
<promis> podigni ga gore
<crowbgd> probacu ali mi ne treba jer sam stavio Docky
<promis> mora uvek da ima jedan
<promis> ti hoćeš ni nijedan?
<promis> ako hoćeš ni jedan, onda treba da isključiš xfcepanel da se pokreće
<crowbgd> izvini mali mi bolestan pa sam se baktao sa njim
<crowbgd> ne ja samo hocu na XFCE da skinem donji panel
<Atlantic777> Možete li da pristupite forumu?
<Atlantic777> Mene nešto njaka.
<CrowBgd> ja sam sad na forumu bio
<CrowBgd> da, ne radi nesto
<CrowBgd> dajte neku skriptu za Conky da je dobra
<Atlantic777> radi li sad?
<CrowBgd> radi
<Atlantic777> Trebalo bi da sada ok radi.
<CrowBgd> sad radi malo pre se teglio
<Anpu_> Atlantic777: ping
<Atlantic777> Anpu_: pong
<Anpu_> jeste sredili apache? sad me zvao uros
<Atlantic777> jesmo, upravo
<Atlantic777> nije apache već mysqld
<Anpu_> e super
<Anpu_> eh, za promenu malo i mysql :p
<Anpu_> nista, videcemo veceras, super
<Anpu_> odoh
<Atlantic777> počeo da da swapuje, ali sređeno
<Atlantic777> ništa, ajd
<Atlantic777> čujemo se
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=28.0 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=10.5 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=12.3 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=4 ttl=55 time=12.1 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=5 ttl=55 time=23.3 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=6 ttl=55 time=34.1 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=7 ttl=55 time=12.5 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=8 ttl=55 time=11.6 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=9 ttl=55 time=24.9 ms
<CrowBgd> 64 bytes from 217.26.213.211: icmp_req=10 ttl=55 time=8.54 ms
<CrowBgd> ima li neki lancer na xfce kao kod gnoma gnome o
<promis> lancer?
<boris_c1> kontam da je mislio na launcher
<promis> kakav lančer, ako je lančer?
<pasteta> pozzz... ima li koga ovde?
<Kostic> Има.
<Kostic> Изволите?
<pasteta> nov sam sa ubuntu-om pa bih trebao malu pomoc
<Kostic> Питај.
<pasteta> citao sa sad na blogu o cinnamon-u
<pasteta> pa me interesuje da li je moguce instalirati na ubuntu 11.10
<Kostic> Изгледа да је могуће преко приватне ризнице.
<Kostic> Сачекај мало.
<Kostic> pasteta, могуће је.
<pasteta> malo sam  guglao, jel moze ovako: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/new-release-install-cinnamon-13-on.html
<Kostic> pasteta, укуцај ово у терминал : sudo su; add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable; apt-get update; apt-get install cinnamon
<Kostic> Онда се одјави па изабери Цинамон у ГДМу и пријави се.
<pasteta> evo radim...
<Kostic> pasteta, ово нисам пробао тако да не одговарам ако се нешто догоди... ;D
<pasteta> @Kostic, Hvala puno - uspesno sam instalirao cinnamon
<Atlantic777> pasteta: hajde utefteri na wiki.ubuntu-rs.org
<Atlantic777> ne bilo ti teško :D
<Kostic> pasteta, нема на чему...
<Kostic> Боље да не ставља, не знам колико ће овај ППА бити добар.
<pasteta> nerazumem, sta treba da radim na wiki-ju?
<Atlantic777> Ma mislio sam da napraviš stranicu o cinnamonu i zapišeš kako se instalira.
<Kostic> *колико ће дуго овај ППА...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-06
<fotograf> pozdrav svima...prvi put u zivotu koristim linux,ubuntu  najnoviji,instalirao sam ga iz windows-a 7...laptop msi...zadovoljan sam sa ubuntu-om.imam i prvo pitanje:koristio sam outlook 2007 i .pst fajl je oko 12gb..na koji nacin mogu,i da li uopste mogu, taj fajl da "uvucem"u Thundrebird...hvala veliko...
<promis> SBB povećao brzinu
<promis> Sad je 10Mbs/1Mbs
<maletaski> wow
<maletaski> :)
<CrowBgd> ajde molim vas i ovde neka skripta za Conky?
<promis> ne koristim.
<Kostic> +1 не користим.
<Atlantic777> CrowBgd: aman čoveče kači manje slike
<Atlantic777> ajd idi i stavi thumbnail
<Atlantic777> nemoj tebe matorog člana da opominjemo :D
<CrowBgd> pa mala je slika
<Atlantic777> Nije, slika je 1152x864
<Atlantic777> stavi thumbnail koji je 200x300 i to je to
<CrowBgd> pa kad za pola servera za hostovanje sada treba registracija
<Atlantic777> dodaj.rs, imageshack...
<CrowBgd> image trazi registraciju a ja zaboravio pass :D
<Kostic> dodaj.rs и терај...
<CrowBgd> znam ja za to ali dodaj rs nisam koristio pa eto,sad sam sredio imageshack
<uros1> Pitanje za sve:
<uros1> Može li običan korisnik da edituje svoj post na forumu, dakle ne modaerator/urednik/admin?
<Atlantic777> može
<Kostic> Колико ја знам, не.
<Kostic> грешка
<Kostic> Мислио сам на то да не може да избрише свој пост.
<uros1> ajd vidi Kostiću  please
<uros1> edit mi treba
 * Kostic се стиди.
<uros1> dakle može, ne stidi se bre
<uros1> svoji smo...
<Kostic> Кликнем на "Уреди" и променим поруку... Након тога остане промењена порука и датум+одговоран за измену поруке.
<Kostic> Е, изгледа да може и да се избрише порука. ШКК?
<uros1> hehe
<Kostic> Цитат: "За брисање ове поруке, означите кућицу са леве стране и затим кликните на дугме обриши. Белешка: Уколико је ова порука прва уписана порука у теми њеним брисањем обрисаће се цела тема"... Ала сам ја необавештен.
<uros1> aj ti nego petrovicivan...
<uros1> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-editovanje-tema?pid=191597#pid191597
<Kostic> хм, личи на прозивку...
<uros1> Pa i jeste, ne samo da liči...
<Kostic> Шта знам да кажем... Далибор му неће опростити. xD
<uros1> hahaha
<Kostic> Само не знам како иде са отварањем затворених тема али претпостављам да је и то могуће. Тако?
<uros1> OP teme može
<Kostic> тј. аутор затворене теме може да је поново отвори?
<uros1> on da, i administracija, ostali ne
<Kostic> Уроше, боље га ошини једним новим постом. Можда ће Далибор бити милосрднији након тога...
<Kostic> :D
<uros1> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-editovanje-tema?pid=191608#pid191608
<uros1> done
<uros1> inače
<uros1> za sada nije zvanično obaveštenje
<uros1> ali će da bude...
<uros1> 26.4. Dom omladine Beograd 19:30 shareconference
<uros1> prezentacija 12.04
<uros1> biće i bespatnih ulaznica
<Kostic> Хоћу и ја једну...
<Kostic> Јесте да користим Дебијан али... :D
<uros1> Å¡ibni na pp mobilni
<Kostic> чек, ово је 26. април?
<uros1> jap
<uros1> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=share%20conference%20belgarde&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shareconference.net%2Fen&ei=MI1WT5BLisW0BpPxpP8G&usg=AFQjCNEH-ibiRdiLidsAsofjFL8xVwJCVA&cad=rja
<uros1> http://www.shareconference.net/en
<uros1> jasno
<uros1> dobio pp
<uros1> elem, narukvice su u pitanju i važe za sve dane :-)
<Kostic> ок, чујемо се... Одох.
<uros1> aj ln i tnx
<Kostic> нема на чему. Идем да прочитам шта је заправо конференција...
<uros1> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-07
<korisnik> kako da uradim logout ali kad se opet ulogujem kao isti user da zapamti sve ono Å¡to sam "otvorio"
<korisnik> nešto kao switchuser na win xp
<Atlantic777> korisnik: koja verzija?
<Atlantic777> na ovim novijim sa unity samo izabereš drugog korisnika
<Atlantic777> tamo u gornjem desnom ćošku
<korisnik> nije noviji nego 10.04lts
<Atlantic777> uh ne sećam se, ali trebalo bi da bude swithc user
<Atlantic777> promeni korisnika
<Atlantic777> ili tako nešto, to beše onaj treći meni, system and preferences
<korisnik> neee, dao si mi ideju, kad si rekao promeni korisnika, ja ću na moj korisnik da uključim screensaver sa lock screen i da traži password na log in
<korisnik> e tako kad ostavim komp, sam će se zaklučati pa niko u firmo ovde nemože gledati moj rad hehehe
<TildaTurn> <O
<zzz> prilikom update sa ubuntu 11.10 na 12.04 racunar ostao bez napajanja. sistem ne moze da se podigne. Da li ima neko resenje sem ponovne instalacije sistema?
<TildaTurn> mislis crklo napajanje ?!?
<TildaTurn> :-/
<zzz> nnnnnnnne , nestalo el. energije 220v
<TildaTurn> aha, kontam :)
<TildaTurn> ja bih licno iz pocetka, ali ako oss sacekaj mozda ti neko da neki savet.
<zzz> sad radim sa gl ms. koji imam na drugom hardu. Ima li neka caka da probam da povucem neku popravku kad ubuntu pocne da buta?
<promis> u kom trenutku je nestala struja, dok je preuzimao ili dok je instalirao pakete_
<zzz> ko ce znati :) ja sam zapoceo update i nesto sam citao tako da neznam u kojij fazi je bio...
<zzz> nakon sto je napajanje doslo, kada pocne butati pojavi se ubuntu logo i onda nestane. Pojavi se taman ekran, ne dodje do prijavljivanja, samo taman skrin.
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-08
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-09
<pocetnik> caos
<pocetnik> ovaj desktop ubntu moze da se instalira i na natebook?
<aleksandar1986> dobro vece
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-10
<aleksandar1986> cao
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-11
<brok> zdravo svima
<Kostic> о/ brok
<brok> zdravo Kosticu
<brok> bese Kiolwe
<brok> Kole
<Kostic> Марко, зову ме Коле... :D
<Kostic> Шта ти треба?
<brok> uh, izvini, onda je greška
<brok> ima jedna momak znam ga kao Kole
<brok> isto je Liner
<Kostic> Нисам тај... Осим ако ниси из Пожаревца. Онда је могуће да ме знаш.
<brok> pa znamo li se mi onda sa FB-a
<brok> aha ok ok
<brok> ništa onako svratio malo
<brok> :)
<brok> iz Kraljeva sam
<Kostic> знаш како, за ћаскање ти је ubuntu-rs-offtopic канал.
<brok> a Broker mi je korisničko na zajednici
<Kostic> Претпоставио сам.
<brok> aha
<brok> nisam znao
<brok> ok prelazim
<brok> i izvinjavam se
<brok> pozdrav
<brok> pozdrav
<brok> nadam se da sam sada na pravom mestu
<Kostic> не, куцај /join #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Kostic> ;D
<brok> ok sad sam prešao
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Kostic> здраво nikolja
<ivanblago> o/
<Kostic> \o ivanblago
<Kostic> o/ Aleksandar
<nikolja> \o
<Aleksandar> \о Костићу
<f0netic> Ima bilo koga iz support tima?
<f0netic> :)
<Kostic> ту сам.
<Kostic> Изволите?
<Kostic> :D
<f0netic> da li mogu da podesim ubuntu da ne bira kad upalim kompjuter OS?
<Kostic> huh?
<Kostic> Може мало детаљније?
<Kostic> Дуал-бут?
<f0netic> da
<Kostic> Хоћеш да подесиш да се не приказује екран за избор система при паљењу?
<f0netic> da
<Kostic> чек тренутак
<f0netic> ok
<f0netic> :)
<f0netic> Hvala
<f0netic> Nov sam sa ubuntu-om inace,od juce znam za njega
<Kostic> Знаш шта је терминал?
<f0netic> ne :/
<Kostic> Нађи програм терминал и покрени га.
<Kostic> Када га покренеш, укуцај ово: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<f0netic> ok
<f0netic> dalje
<f0netic> zapisacu
<f0netic> posto sam trenutno na windows
<Kostic> аха
<nikolja> SHIFT + CTRL + T
<Kostic> Чек онда,
<nikolja> tako se otvara terminal
<nikolja> preko prečice
<f0netic> ok
<Kostic> Када то укуцаш у терминалу, затражиће ти твоју администраторску лозинку
<f0netic> ok
<Kostic> укуцај је и не брини ако се не приказују * док куцаш јер је то нормално
<f0netic> ok
<Kostic> та команда ће ти отворити текст датотеку у едитору где се подешава понашање ГРУБ-а.
<f0netic> dalje
<Kostic> нађеш линију која ће изгледати нешто као timeout 3 и уместо 3 упиши 0
<Kostic> сачувај датотеку па рестарт
<f0netic> ok
<Kostic> пробај
<Kostic> па се јави
<f0netic> sad moram da idem
<f0netic> pa javicu
<Kostic> ае
<Kostic> чек тренутак
<nikolja> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/341
<nikolja> sl. put kad bude došao
<nikolja> i kad ne bude znao :)
<Kostic> дао сам му упутство за ГРУБ 1... :/
<nikolja> meni je bilo čudno
<nikolja> što mu to govoriš
<Kostic> ма нема везе, сад ће се вратити
<nikolja> :D
<Kostic> Треба му, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub... xD
<nikolja> .cfg
<Kostic> пробао сам код мене, отвара и без .cfg...
<nikolja> kad bude došao daj mu onaj gore link
<nikolja> lakše je tako nego da mu objašnjaš po 20 stavki
<Kostic> кк
<ybrjkfc> Ви поздрав из Убунту заједнице у Русији :)
<boris_c> :) hello
<ybrjkfc> <boris_c> Если я буду писать на русском меня поймут? Я в целом понимаю сербский,но пишу через переводчик.
<ybrjkfc> Ако пишем и на руском језику ће ме разумети? Ја разумем цео српски, али пишем преводиоца.
<TildaTurn> <O
<Atlantic777> Samo da podsetim sve da sastanak u vezi sa časopisom početi danas u 19:00 na kanalu #floss-magazin.
<fogmaker> join
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Jako taman ekran na Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jako-taman-ekran-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ATI legacy vlasnički driver i kernel 3.7, 3.8 ... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ati-legacy-vlasnicki-driver-i-kernel-3-7-3-8
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Oracle Virtualbox грешка при инсталацији Windows 7 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-oracle-virtualbox-greska-pri-instalaciji-windows-7
<tata_> promenio sam grafičku karticu, treba li ponovo da instaliram ceo ubuntu,  kako da znam da li je ova nova grafička prepoznata?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Omnikey 3121 problem na Ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-omnikey-3121-problem-na-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> MIR - Canonical display server : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mir-canonical-display-server
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gigatech kamera i Skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gigatech-kamera-i-skype
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Android u VB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-android-u-vb
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-06
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sistem totalno povilenio : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-sistem-totalno-povilenio
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ATI Radeon HD 5670 - Nagli pad fps-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ati-radeon-hd-5670-nagli-pad-fps-a
<Rock86> pozdrav
<Rock86> Imam problem sa AMD Radeon grafickom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija Gcompris-12.05 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-gcompris-12-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Podesavanje lampa za xml? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanje-lampa-za-xml
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<profiler1982> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako promeniti keyboard layout u virtuelnoj konzoli? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-promeniti-keyboard-layout-u-virtuelnoj-konzoli
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Kako promeniti keyboard layout u virtuelnoj konzoli? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-promeniti-keyboard-layout-u-virtuelnoj-konzoli
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Kako promeniti keyboard layout u virtuelnoj konzoli? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-promeniti-keyboard-layout-u-virtuelnoj-konzoli
<Belaj> yo
<Atlantic777> o/ Belaj
<Belaj> :)
<Belaj> reci mi, ubuntu 10.04 vise nema supp?
<Atlantic777> mislmi da ima još malo...
<Atlantic777> !lucid
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Atlantic777> ali neće još dugo :)
<Belaj> pih
<Belaj> ;d
<Belaj> a kako radi 12.04
<Belaj> samo bez onog novog fensi
<Belaj> okruzenja
<Belaj> :)
<Atlantic777> radi fino
<Atlantic777> imam ga na dva računara
<Atlantic777> a na trećem koristim 13.04 i on me sluša
<Belaj> a reci mi kad se koristi onaj klasican gnome
<Belaj> hm
<Belaj> :)
<Belaj> pre sam instalirao
<Belaj> imao sam osecaj
<Belaj> da malo baguje
<Atlantic777> stari gnome je mrtav, jedino na debiano još uvek postoji
<Atlantic777> debianu*
<Belaj> joj da ja sam instalirao gnome-panel
<Belaj> pa je sljakao kao stari
<Atlantic777> mislim da je 10.04 još imao stari gnome sam po sebi
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povratak na stari drajver za psmouse : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povratak-na-stari-drajver-za-psmouse
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Misljenje o konfiguraciji : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-misljenje-o-konfiguraciji
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> potenciometar za jačinu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-potenciometar-za-jacinu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Programi-driveri... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-programi-driveri
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ujedinjenje linux zajednica srbije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ujedinjenje-linux-zajednica-srbije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Драјвери, пес2013 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-drajveri-pes2013
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Драјвери : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-drajveri--17318
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 8.mart : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-8-mart
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> XBMC 12 проблеми : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xbmc-12-problemi
<dragan99> Pitanje: Napisem PP pritisnem slanje izloguje me, napisem nesto utemi pritisnem slanje izloguje me, pisem u vetar, to se ceo dan desava FF 19.0.2 KDE 4.10.1 konekcija 40Mb/s
<dragan99> ako nekom nije jasno gde ubuntu-rs forum
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-) :D
<Anoniman86> cao svima
<Anoniman86> da li je moguce da su amd radeon kartice toliko smece, sto se tice linuksa?
<bitlord> free driver-i nisu idealni, pogotovo power management, ali rade (ne znam kakvo je stanje sa fglrx (amd/ati blob))
<bitlord> ja imam dosta stariju karticu koja radi solidno radeon 4350 (desktop)
<Anoniman86> ja muku mucim sa radeon hd 5670, porasdovao sam se steam-u za linux, imam par naslova na steam nalogu koji rade na linuksu, shank2 neigriv, TF2 takodje...
<Anoniman86> :(
<Anoniman86> kad upalim racunar, i odmah startujem igricu, radi savrseno, a kad izadjem iz igrice, radim nesto sasvim levo, i nakon toga opet udjem, krene nagli pad fps-a
<TildaTurn> tri racunara = tri ATI i kartice
<TildaTurn> bez i* :)
<Anoniman86> probao sam 13.1, i najnoviji 13.2 beta 7, dzaba
<Anoniman86> samo sa drajverom iz ubuntu repozitorijuma je radilo koliko-toliko, mnogo tecnije nego sa 13.1 i 13.2 beta, ali i dalje nije igrivo bilo
<Anoniman86> jel neko probao neku steam igricu na linuksu?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa drajverima za grafičku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-drajverima-za-graficku
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-10
<Sjajne_Niti> zna li ko
<Sjajne_Niti> traje li jos ona akcija sa nalepnicama? :)
<Anpu> Sjajne_Niti: traje
<Sjajne_Niti> e kul :)
<Sjajne_Niti> mogao bih poslati skorije
<Sjajne_Niti> mada nisam slao pisma u poslednje vreme, ne znam da li cu znati kako se to radi ;d
<Anpu> hehe ako zaglavis, ima valjda neki arhivirani tutorial na netu :))
<Sjajne_Niti> :))
<Sjajne_Niti> Anpu, koristis li mozda conky? :)
<Anpu> ne koristim nazalost :\
<Sjajne_Niti> oke :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno]Problem sa drajverima za grafičku: dell n5010 sa amd 5650 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-drajverima-za-graficku
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno]Problem sa drajverima za grafičku: dell n5010 sa amd 5650 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-drajverima-za-graficku-dell-n5010-sa-amd-5650
<milos_> dobar dan
<milos_> koja je najstarija verzija ubuntua koja je podrzana ? 11.04 vise nije a ne prelazi m ise na 11.10 i novije
<milos_> posto je za 11.04 prestala podrska
<TildaTurn> 12.04.2 vidi taj
<milos_> a doliko je zahtevniji od 11.04?
<TildaTurn>  http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07705 < milos
<Atlantic777> milos_: 10.04 ima podršku do kraja aprila.
<Atlantic777> ali on je LTS zato se zadržao do sada
<milos_> hvala , skinucu 10.04 pa od maja prelazim na 12.04
<Atlantic777> zašto ne odmah na 12.04?
<TildaTurn>  Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Long-Term Support)
<Atlantic777> !precise
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<milos_> pretpostavljam da na mom p4  1.7 ghz a iz 2001 nee bas brzo da radi  a ne preazi mise na xubuntu , lubunutu jer sam navikao na ubuntu
<TildaTurn> pa, probaj
<salepetronije> Ne bih tako lako potcenjivao Xubuntu. XFCE je sa izdanjem 4.10  mnogo napredovalo. Moja preporuka, ako si navikao na Gnom sa starijim izdanjima.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gimp - nestanak panoa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gimp-nestanak-panoa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Gimp - nestanak panoa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gimp-nestanak-panoa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Gimp - nestanak panoa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-gimp-nestanak-panoa
<setac_> zdravo svima pocetnik sam na linuxu i treba da uradim ovo ali neznam kako pa ako moze pomoc
<setac_> Now we need to enter the /dev/ttyS0 (COM0) settings in /etc/serial.conf. Add this to the file:  /dev/ttyS0 port 0x220 irq 4 autoconfig
<bitlord> ne znam stacno sta ti treba, ali to sto pise je prilicno jasno, dodaj "/dev/ttyS0 port 0x220 irq 4 autoconfig"  u file /etc/serial.conf
<setac_> kako nemam pojma ako mi verujes
<bitlord> pretposatavljam da jedino sto mozda moze da se menja je /dev/ttySX (0,1,2...)  ako imas vise serijskih portova
<bitlord> pa za pisanje u /etc/ ce ti verovatno trebati administratorska prava
<setac_> iz terminala ili odakle i sta da kucam
<Atlantic777> setac_: da li smemo da znamo šta hoćeš tačno da uradiš?
<bitlord> mozes da koristis nano editor    sudo nano /etc/serial.conf
<setac_> u jos bolje da znate sad cu da se raskukam
<Sjajne_Niti> :D
<Atlantic777> udri
<setac_> imam laptop sa touch screnom e pa nikako da ga nateram da radi
<Atlantic777> koji laptop je u pitanju?
<bitlord> touch screen na serijski port? :S
<Atlantic777> znam još neke ljude koji imaju takav hardver, ali nešto ne znam nikoga ko je sredio to :)
<Atlantic777> bitlord: pa dobro, i miš i tastatura su na serijskom portu
<Atlantic777> ne vidim neki problem
<setac_> fujitsu simens lifebook t4220
<bitlord> Atlantic777, ok, nije nemoguce, ali mi je cudno malo
<setac_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/T4220 e ovo mi treba
<setac_> fingerprint sam ovako glup uspeo da sredim ali ovo jok
<Sjajne_Niti> ovde pise tablet pen
<Sjajne_Niti> to bi trebalo da je touch screen?
<setac_> napisao sam iznad da sam glup :) ali sa zeljom da sredim ovo i da naucim
<Atlantic777> tablet pen, to nas zanima?
<Sjajne_Niti> te komande je pomenuo
<Atlantic777> tamo negde sa strane piše da od jedne matore verzije ubuntua to treba da radi bez čačkanja /etc/serial.conf fajla
<Atlantic777> samo u xorg.conf treba da se dopiše nešto
<Atlantic777> koju grafičku koristiš? da li znaš možda koji drajver?
<Atlantic777> i da li koristio xorg.conf
<setac_> druze pocetnik sam znam samo neke osnvne komande i nista vise
<setac_> a ni graficka neznam koja je na njemu
<Atlantic777> dobro, onda je ovo komanda koju treba da pokreneš da saznam ono šta  me zanima
<Atlantic777> ls /etc/X11/ | grep -i xorg.conf
<Atlantic777> bezopasno je, ništa ne menja, samo iščitava da li taj fajl postoji, mada, verovatno ne postoji
<bitlord> i mozda da okaci negde /var/log/Xorg.0.log  mozda je uredjaj preoznat automatski
<bitlord> ja imam neki tablet ili kako se to zove, radi out-of-box na vecini danasnjih distribucija
<bitlord> kao input device
<Sjajne_Niti> koji je uopste linux u pitanju
<Sjajne_Niti> :)
<setac_> kad sam ukucao u term.. nista nije izbacilo
<Atlantic777> setac_: ok, to onda znači da nemaš taj fajl, tako i treba da bude
<Atlantic777> da, i Xorg.0.log je zanimljiv fajl
<Atlantic777> okači i to negde
<setac_> sta da kucam
<Atlantic777> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log &
<Atlantic777> pa selektuješ sve, kopiraš, nalepiš na paste.lugons.org na primer
<Atlantic777> i daš nam link do stranice koja će se otvoriti
<setac_> samo da instaliram gedit  ni to nemam
<Atlantic777> nemoguće
<Atlantic777> koju distribuciju imaš?
<Atlantic777> možda ako je kubuntu, xubuntu ili nešto slično :)
<Atlantic777> ne mora gedit
<setac_> lubuntu zadnju
<setac_> danas insalrana
<Sjajne_Niti> leaf je tamo
<Sjajne_Niti> ja mislim
<setac_> napisalo mi je u terminalu da je instaliram i evo sad odradjuje
<Atlantic777> dobro, ništa strašno, ali nemoj da žuriš :)
<Atlantic777> e da, hajde da probaš nešto
<Atlantic777> ls /dev | grep ttyS
<Atlantic777> pokreni ovo  i javiš šta kaže
<setac_> na ubuntu 12.10 imam gedit to znam ovde ne izvinite sad sto vas davim ali voleo bih da nateram ovo cudo da radi i taman da se ogebem neku foru od vas :)
<bitlord> da nema nesto kao wgetpaste, fpaste  pa samo  odardi | wgetpaste i dobije URL?
<Atlantic777> ma ima ali ne znam Å¡ta je na ubuntu/lubuntu po defaultu
<setac_> e ajde dok cekamo jer vam znaci ovo nesto vido sam negde i kucao -- list devices Wacom Serial Penabled Touchscreen stylus	id: 15	type: STYLUS     Wacom Serial Penabled Touchscreen eraser	id: 16	type: ERASER
<Atlantic777> pa da, znači
<Atlantic777> hajde kaži šta sada radiš
<Atlantic777> ja sam se izgubio
<Atlantic777> instaliraš gedit i kačiš onaj xorg log?
<setac_> da instaliram gedit pa da zakacim posle taj fajl
<setac_> nego kucao sam veceras komandu xsetwacom -- list devices
<setac_> i to mi je izbacilo
<setac_> posle komande ls /dev | grep ttyS sto si trazio izbacilo je
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, to je ok, ali meni trenutno ništa ne znači. Dobro je što je wacom u pitanju, poznata firma i sigurno postoji rešenje.
<setac_> ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS10 ttyS11 ttyS12 ttyS13 ttyS14 ttyS15 ttyS16 ttyS17 ttyS18 ttyS19 ttyS2 ttyS20 ttyS21 ttyS22 ttyS23 ttyS24 ttyS25 ttyS26 ttyS27 ttyS28 ttyS29 ttyS3 ttyS30 ttyS31 ttyS4 ttyS5 ttyS6 ttyS7 ttyS8 ttyS9
<Atlantic777> huh, dobro
<Atlantic777> trebaće nam prvo onaj xorg log fajl
<setac_> https://paste.lugons.org/show/r3PhJBurkGx6oQWV9I7Q/ evo ga
<Atlantic777> u pa ovo je dobro
<Atlantic777> da li imaš tu olovku za ekran pri ruci?
<setac_> nemam
<Atlantic777> a da li možeš da nabaviš?
<Atlantic777> i kako znaš da ne radi?
<Atlantic777> znaš da je u pitanju najverovatnije ekran za koji treba i olovka?
<setac_> treba da mi stigne od druga iz nemacke za neki dan pa jer ne moze to rukom kao na ostalim uredjajima
<Atlantic777> a ne, ja mislim da ne može u ovom slučaju
<setac_> e j... ga znaci za dzabe sam te  mucio izvini najstrasnije
<Atlantic777> ima različitih tehnologija i neke jednostavno ne reaguju na prste, druge reaguju na sve živo, neke treće reaguju isključivo na prste...
<Atlantic777> vidi, nisam siguran, ali mislim da je moja pretpostavka na mestu
<setac_> nista da cekam olovku pa da se javim opet
<setac_> e moze jos nesto da ne razbijam glavu ka dsam vec ovde
<Atlantic777> ali ništa nas ne košta da probamo nešto ;)
<Atlantic777> cat /dev/ttyS4
<Atlantic777> pa probaj da pipneš ekran
<setac_> ajde kazi kucam sta god kazes
<setac_> cat /dev/ttyS4
<Atlantic777> da, to pokreni
<setac_> nista okrenem ekran spustim pipnem i nista se ne desava
<Atlantic777> da, da, ok... biće da ne može bez olovke
<setac_> izbacilo mi je sad cat: /dev/ttyS4: Device or resource busy
<Atlantic777> hm, i to je ok
<Atlantic777> pritisni ctrl + c da prekineš izvršavanje te komande
<setac_> jesam prekinuo sam
<Atlantic777> to je to šta možemo za sigurno da uradimo
<Atlantic777> svrati opet kad nabaviš neku olovčicu jer ne bih da čačkamo ako je sve u redu
<setac_> e jer moze jos jedna mala pomoc nadam se
<setac_> da ne lupam glavu a vidim da si kralj za linux
<setac_> ispod pcmcia slota ima citac licnih karti itd kako njega da proverim i pokrenem najlakse
<Atlantic777> pf, za to se koristi celiapi
<Atlantic777> sekund samo da proverim tačno
<Atlantic777> inače, daj ispis komande: lsusb
<Atlantic777> isto okači negde
<setac_> https://paste.lugons.org/show/Dlp6eI3fV1WwoScLFvtM/
<Atlantic777> ovo treba da te zanima: http://blog.goranrakic.com/archives/2010/08/objava_citac_elektronske_licne_karte_za_gnulinuks.html
<Atlantic777> iz ovog ispisa ne mogu ništa da ti kažem, ne vidim koji uređaj bi bio čitač tih kartica
<Atlantic777> probaj ovo: sudo apt-get install pcsc-tools && pcsc_scan -n
<Atlantic777> I hvala za komentar o časopisu. ;)
<Atlantic777> setac_: tu si?
<setac_> tu sam
<setac_> PC/SC device scanner V 1.4.20 (c) 2001-2011, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr> Compiled with PC/SC lite version: 1.8.3 SCardEstablishContext: Service not available.
<setac_> ako to trazis posle one komande
<Atlantic777> da, to tražim
<Atlantic777> hm, a sudo pcsc_scan -n
<setac_> PC/SC device scanner V 1.4.20 (c) 2001-2011, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr> Compiled with PC/SC lite version: 1.8.3 SCardEstablishContext: Service not available.
<Atlantic777> nemam nekog ličnog iskustva sa time tako da ne mogu više ništa da ti kažem na ovu temu
<setac_> ok nista krecem u borbu pa kad nabavim olovku javljam se i hvala puno i na ovome sto sam ti oduzeo vreme
<Atlantic777> ček samo još nešto da proverim pre nego što odeš
<setac_> ok
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-03
<joja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-05
<dr4g0nsr> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> dr4g0nsr: pozdrav
<dr4g0nsr> taman sam pomislio da je mrtav kanal
<Atlantic777> dr4g0nsr: pa i nije baš živahan :)
<Atlantic777> imaš neki problem ili želiš da se družiš? :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-06
<LordMile> Jel tu neko treba mi pomoc oko jednog pitanja
<LordMile> sto pre ako moze?
<LordMile> ?????????
<LordMile> Da li je tu neko treba mi pomoc oko Ubunta tj. pitanje imam?
<LordMile> DA LI JE NEKO TU?
<LordMile> ???
<LordMile> ???
<LordMile> ???
<LordMile> TREBA MI HITNO POMOC
<LordMile> JEL MOZE NEKO DA SE JAVI
<LordMile> ?
<milke> pa postavi pitanje, neko će da skroluje nazad da pročita XD
<milke> i ako zna, javi se
<milke> ako ne, nastavi svojim poslom (kao što ću ja, pauza za doručak) :D
<LordMile> Da li postoji neki novi nacin za instaliranje WinFast TV2000 GLOBAL kartice
<LordMile> za ubuntu 13
<LordMile> citao sam da je valjda u 10 verziji normalno radila pa su nesto menjali kernel i u 11 valjda pravi probleme
<LordMile> ima li pomoci?
<LordMile> ?
<LordMile> moze li neko da odgovori na moje pitanje?
<TildaTurn> postavis pitanje i cekas. ako neko zna odgovorice
<LordMile> postavio sam al izgleda da niko ne zna
<TildaTurn> onda na forum
<LordMile> ima i na forum:
<LordMile> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-winfast-tv2000-global-instalacija-na-13-10
<milke> imam u kućištu leadtek 2000 expert koja je radila pre nekih godinu-dve, ne znam kako je sa novim verzijama ubuntua
<milke> imam kući 13.10 pa mogu da probam večeras, nadam se :)
<LordMile> citao sam da se podesavanja razlikuju za expert i global kartice, mada neki kazu da su iste
<LordMile> ako ti nije problem probaj pa napisi u temi postavio sam link gore, hvala unapred :)
<Predrag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG7Jn7L4nTc samo za Nenada moga pobratima:)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-07
<Cerberus> Ćao ljudi... Koja je komanda za pokretanje 3d igara iz terminala radi prikazivanja errora koje igra daje....?
<maletaski> pa sam naziv igre
<Cerberus> naziv igre ili fajla npr Link to Quake3-UrT
<maletaski> pa sam naziv fajla
<Cerberus> urban terror ili  Quake3-UrT  u ovom slučaju
<maletaski> urban te zeza?
<Cerberus> ne to je samo primer
<maletaski> aha
<Cerberus> steam igre me zezaju
<Cerberus> ne sve
<Cerberus> team fortress
<maletaski> pa ideš putanja do fajla
<maletaski> pa sam naziv fajla
<maletaski> i trebalo bi da je pokrene
<Cerberus> ?
<Cerberus> čekaj
<maletaski> moraš da iz terminala uđeš u folder gde ti je sam fajl
<toske> pozdrav kolege...:)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-08
<zolja> :)
<zolja> vikend je moremo se malo razveseliti:)
 * zolja neko tuzno drustvo vodje;(
 * zolja nikovi znati i poznati;)
<zolja> olujicz: :)
<zolja> sve lepi nikovi  oklen da pocnem:)
 * zolja aj necu niokle
<zolja> odo da plakne sudje :( baba nece ;(
<LordMile_> Treba mi pomoc
<LordMile_> Planiram da ubacim Ubuntu, da li tokom instalacije ubuntu vidi particije koje su napravljenje ili vidi samo cele HDD-ove
<Topi88> :D
<TildaTurn> LordMile_, vidi particije
<LordMile_> hvala
<LordMile> pozz, da li prilikom instalacije ubunta mogu da napravim particiju ili moram pre instalacije da napravim particiju sa nekim drugim programom?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-09
<TildaTurn> LordMile, moj savet je da pre instalacije napravis particije
<LordMile> ok, jel ces biti tu za 15-20min kad dignem ubuntu da te pitam kako da imam onaj klasican izgled
<LordMile> sto je bio pre
<TildaTurn> hm, pa bicu tu ali, nemam ubuntu :)
<LordMile> na windows si?
<TildaTurn> ne
<TildaTurn> linux, al nije ubuntu
<LordMile> arch
<TildaTurn> gentoo
<LordMile> prvi put cujem
<LordMile> sta su mu prednosti nad ubuntom?
<TildaTurn> uh, pa. svasta
<LordMile> nesto najbitnije ?
<LordMile> odo ja da instaliram pa se cujemo ako ostanes :)
<TildaTurn> LordMile,  http://www.linuxzasve.com/gentoo-vs-korisnik-vs-zivot
<LordMile> eto me za 15min
<LordMile> E znas li mozda koliko da mu stavim SWAP
<TildaTurn> 1G dosta. kolko imas rama?
<LordMile> imam 4gb citao sam sad negde stavljaju po 5gb
<LordMile> ja mu stavio 15gb swap :)
<TildaTurn> mnoogo
<LordMile> planiram puno programa da drzim ukljuceno
<LordMile> bolje da ima
<TildaTurn> pa ok
<LordMile> nista mu nece skodi koliko znam
<TildaTurn> proveravaj koliko trosi pa ces sam znatu u buduce
<TildaTurn> nece mu skodii
<LordMile> bio sam zgucen na 120+250 pa sam uzeo od 1TB i sad mogu da se razbacujem :)
<LordMile> e sad jos samo da provalim kako se bese vraca klasicni izgled a ne ovo nasminkano cudo
<LordMile> Tilda jesi tu?
<TildaTurn> e
<TildaTurn> ne znam to
<LordMile> Jel radis neko programiranje?
<TildaTurn> ne
<LordMile> jesi cuo za ovaj ubuntu za mobilne telefone
<TildaTurn> da
<LordMile> jel znas nekog da koristi to ja gledao na njihovom sajtu nema nikakva objasnjenja za install
<TildaTurn> sve je to jos u razvoju, koliko ja znam
<LordMile> sad pocinje zabava :) nema fw za tv karticu
<TildaTurn> sta je fw?
<LordMile> firmware
<TildaTurn> a soo ne probas preko virtualbov-a da instaliras xp pa tv karticu?
<TildaTurn> virtualbox*
<LordMile> sto da probam kad znam :)
<TildaTurn> i kako radi?
<LordMile> evo zavrsio
<LordMile> ima neki purnic na happy
<TildaTurn> ne gledam tv
<LordMile> samo jos da promenim onaj nalickani meni sa leve strane
<LordMile> sredio sam, nista bolje od starog izgleda :)
<TildaTurn> gnome 3 ?
<LordMile> https://scottlinux.com/wp-content/gallery/1204_classic/03_1204_classic.png
<LordMile> idem restart...
<LordMile_> tu sam
<TildaTurn> e
<LordMile_> jel koristis neki program za irc ili preko browsera
<LordMile_> ja sam pre koristio Xchat valjda se tako zvao
<TildaTurn> hexchat
<LordMile_> Mozda glupo pitanje al treba li antivirus neki za ubuntu. Znam da pre nije trebalo al sta znam mozda napredovali virusi
<TildaTurn> ne treba
<LordMile_> koji browser koristis?
<TildaTurn> xombrero, surf i dwb
<TildaTurn> https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/xombrero
<TildaTurn> http://surf.suckless.org/
<TildaTurn> http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/
<TildaTurn> begam. laku noc :)
<LordMile> HITNO POMOC Ne mogu da setujem u Eclipse Android Virtual Device, sve podesim i klikem ok i nista se ne desi idalje stoji ono gde se setuje
<LordMile> instalirao sam sve sa SDK-a
<LordMile> HITNO MI TREBA
<LordMile> Kako da instaliram ia32-libs na 13.10 verziju ???????????/
<LordMile> uspeo sam da instaliram ali idalje ne mogu da napravim u Eclipse Android Virtual Device jel moze neka pomoc?
<Atlantic777> koju verziju koristiš?
<Atlantic777> kako si instalirao ADK?
<LordMile> Uz eclipse
<Atlantic777> dodao si repo i instalirao ga kao plugin?
<LordMile> sve sam instalirao i ubacio sto se tice android programiranja i ostalo mi samo da podesim AVD
<LordMile> da to jos na pocetku kad sam instalirao dodatak za android programiranje
<Atlantic777> ok, da li možeš da otvoriš podešavanja za avd?
<Atlantic777> mislim na avd manager
<LordMile> da
<LordMile> otvorim i idem NEW, napisem kako se zove izabere np. 3.4'  verziju 2.2 i skin i kad kliknem OK nista se ne desava
<LordMile> sve sto idalje i nece da ga napravi
<LordMile> prethodno sam instalirao preko SDK sve za 2.2 verziju androida
<Atlantic777> ok, dakle u avd manageru imaš na spisku napravljen android virtual device?
<LordMile> instalirao sam i  ia32-libs posto mi je 64bit
<LordMile> pa nemam
<LordMile> i kad kliknem new i podesim sve nece da ucita tj. kliknem ok i nista se ne desava
<Atlantic777> dakle, baš kreiranje novog avd-a je problem
<Atlantic777> u eclipse konzoli da li imaš neki info?
<LordMile> nista
<Atlantic777> to je čudno
<Atlantic777> ja imam ovako nešto u logu kada kreiram nov avd https://paste.lugons.org/show/qwDwkvSsNyG2ZG99M0gp/
<LordMile> da oce neku gresku da prijavi pa da znam sta je
<LordMile> cekaj gde ti je taj log mozda ne mislimo na isti?
<Atlantic777> na ovo mislim http://imgur.com/GwdiEbM
<LordMile> nista prazno je
<LordMile> naso sam neku sliku
<LordMile> http://www.inforbiro.com/assets/Uploads/Blogs/AndroidDevelopmentEnvironment/03-android-avd-edit-ubuntu.jpg
<LordMile> meni umesto create AVD pise OK
<LordMile> ja kad kliknem OK idalje stoji sve isto
<LordMile> kao da nisam kliknuo OK
<LordMile> jedino sto mogu je cancel
<LordMile> idem da rucam caskom pa dolazim ako mozemo nekako da resimo ovo
<Atlantic777> i meni piše ok
<Atlantic777> LordMile: ja bih probao ovo
<Atlantic777> https://developer.android.com/tools/devices/managing-avds-cmdline.html
<Atlantic777> možda da neku korisnu informaciju
<LordMile> tu sam
<LordMile> sad cu da vidim
<LordMile> odradio sam ovo android create avd -n my_android1.5 -t 2
<LordMile> Created AVD 'my_android1.5' based on Android 1.6, ARM (armeabi) processor, with the following hardware config: hw.lcd.density=240 vm.heapSize=24
<Atlantic777> to je već ok
<Atlantic777> da li ga vidiš sa android list avd
<Atlantic777> ako vidiš, probaj još da pokreneš: android avd
<Atlantic777> i ako ga ima i tu, onda proveri i iz eclipse avd managera
<Atlantic777> i ako ga ima i tamo, probaš da ga startuješ i to bi bilo to
<LordMile> RADI
<LordMile> Hvala puno, za pomoc
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu, svrati nam opet ;)
<Atlantic777> stvarno  ne znam šta se dogodilo i u čemu je problem
<LordMile> ma tu sam ja :) jos od 2009 bio mi pre nick Mile nego sam zaboravio sifru hehe nisam ulazio 2godine
<LordMile> imam jos jedno pitanje izvini sto te smaram, kako da namestim da vidim temperaturu napolje
<LordMile> znas ono pored sata ima ikonica sunce, oblacno, noc i pored temperatura
<LordMile> classic gnome meni imam
<Atlantic777> jesi li probao da dodaš weather indicator u gnome panel?
<LordMile> kako da dodjem do gnome panel-a ovako sam nesto mislio:
<LordMile> http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/alternative-gnome-shell-weather-extension-by-neroth
<LordMile> da li to vec ubuntu ima i treba sam oda se aktivira ili da instaliram ovo, da ne instaliram ako vec ima...
<Atlantic777> pa koje okruženje koristiš?
<Atlantic777> ako koristiš gnome classic onda imaš gnome panel najverovatnije
<LordMile> 13.10 prebacio sam ga u gnome classic ali gde da nadjem gnome panel
<Atlantic777> to je ono gde imaš menije i sat
<Atlantic777> možeš li da slikaš svoj desktop?
<LordMile> da da
<LordMile> gore imam Applications  Places
<Atlantic777> probaj desni klik pored negde na tom panelu
<LordMile> ovakav je:
<LordMile> http://www.ihaveapc.com/wp-content/uploads//2012/10/gnome-session-fallback_ubuntu-12.10_Quantal-Quetzal_008.jpg
<LordMile> nece desni klik to sam vec probao
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, klikni desnim tu pored places na tu traku i vidi šta će se desiti
<Atlantic777> a tu na sat?
<Atlantic777> ili alt + desni?
<Atlantic777> alt + desni klik bi trebalo da reši problem
<LordMile> nece
<LordMile> a na sat izadje samo about
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran, probaj da izgooglaš
<LordMile> jedino onda da instaliram onaj
<LordMile> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome-shell-extensions sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extension-weather
<Atlantic777> onaj za koji si poslao link je za gnome 3 shell
<Atlantic777> ali ti ne kristiš gnome 3 shell već gnome 3 fallback session
<LordMile> e jbg
<LordMile> sad cu na google da provrtim
<LordMile> ALT + SUPER + right click
<Atlantic777> to bih trebao da zapamtim :)
<LordMile> e jbg puca gnome kad mu stavim weather ukljucen
<LordMile> moram restart
<LordMile_> uspeo sam radio ovaj
<LordMile_> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-weather-indicator-13-7-1-on-ubuntu-13-10-13-04-12-10-12-04-linux-mint-15-14-13-elementary-os-0-2-luna-and-pear-os-8/
<LordMile_> Idem sad, trebacu samo jos startup da napravim za taj weather i skype.
<LordMile_> Da li je potrebno da ja instaliram neki dodatni drajver za graficku imam Gigabyte HD 5450
<Atlantic777> LordMile_: da li ti grafička sada radi dovoljno dobro?
<LordMile_> sad radi ok, ali ako upalim neku igricu sa stima dal ce da ide?
<LordMile_> kad odem na Ubuntu Software i nadjem steam nema dugme Install, kliknem na more info i izadje sa leve strane Free a sa desne treba stoji dugme install OVDE STOJI BUY?
<Atlantic777> i kolika je cena? :)
<LordMile_> ma izgleda da trazi ubuntu one
<LordMile_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/320522/how-to-install-steam-through-ubuntu-software-center-without-logging-into-ubuntu
<LordMile_> e Atlantic777  koji je najbolji program za montazu filma ?
<Atlantic777> kdenlive, pitivi...
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran, ta dva se često spominju
<Atlantic777> postoji i još jedan novi, zaobarvio sam kako se zove...
<Atlantic777> zove se openshot
<Atlantic777> ili je možda bio neki drugi... svakako, neki od tih će ti verovatno odraditi posao
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-02
<comp615> jutro
<comp615> tu neko
<comp615> ?
<comp615> help
<ki> tu neko
<Guest26387> need for help
<joostvb> добро јутро
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-03
<joostvb> https://2k15.balccon.org/index.php?title=BalCCon2k15_Call_For_Papers - 11|12|13 September 2015, Novi Sad, Vojvodina, Serbia
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-04
<lee___> pozz svima
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-06
<kiborgee> pozz
<kiborgee> neko prisutan
<Atlantic777> mhm
<Atlantic777> kaži kiborgee
<kiborgee> begginer
<kiborgee> lvl
<kiborgee> -13
<kiborgee> just presao sa win i ostalih
<kiborgee> tj par nedelja vec se borim
<kiborgee> pa par  saveta za pocetak
<kiborgee> ako moze
<kiborgee> ili neki live gide
<kiborgee> gild
<kiborgee> :)
<Atlantic777> pitaj
<kiborgee> hd 3200
<kiborgee> driver
<kiborgee> tj osnovno
<kiborgee> basic
<kiborgee> kako instal tar file
<Atlantic777> verovatno ne želiš da ga instaliraš
<kiborgee> da ne moram za svAKI novi linux da se kacim na net
<kiborgee> posto mi je problem sa ruterom
<Atlantic777> zašto želiš da instaliraš taj drajver?
<Atlantic777> i linux bez neta je malo mrtav
<Atlantic777> treba da radiš redovno update
<Atlantic777> to su pametne stvari, to valja, to tako treba
<kiborgee> mislim,kad instaliram novi
<kiborgee> lin
<kiborgee> posto sam u fazi
<Atlantic777> tada pogotovo
<kiborgee> sta mi best sljaka
<kiborgee> na starijoj masini
<Atlantic777> koliko starijoj?
<Atlantic777> i zašto bi želeo da instaliraš drugi drajver?
<Atlantic777> ovde imaš tekstove o tim manje zahtevnim distribucijama https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj_05/
<Atlantic777> a možeš i lubuntu ili xubuntu, ako imaš recimo 256 ili 512 MB
<Atlantic777> RAM-a
<kiborgee> 2  gb ram
<kiborgee> amd athlon x2
<Atlantic777> pa možeš onda bilo šta da instaliraš
<kiborgee> compaq 615
<kiborgee> pa probao sam prvo  ubuntu,pa fedoru,pa linux mint
<kiborgee> on mi je najbolje look da kazem
<kiborgee> al je dosta bug
<Atlantic777> izgled nije vezan za distribuciju već za grafičko okruženje
<kiborgee> upravo instal xbuntu
<Atlantic777> bilo koje grafičko okruženje možeš da instaliraš i na bilo koju distribuciju
<Atlantic777> a nisi mi rekao zašto bi instalirao drugi drajver koji si pokupio negde na netu
<kiborgee> samo sec
<kiborgee> sorry
<Atlantic777> u ovom broju imaš objašnjenje šta je desktop environment https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj_03/
<Atlantic777> u ovom kako da izabereš sebi distribuciju linuxa https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj-28/
<Atlantic777> ovde lxde (lubuntu) https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj_12/
<Atlantic777> ovde gnome https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj_13/
<Atlantic777> cinnamon (mint) https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj_14/
<Atlantic777> a ovde možeš da pročitaš šta su to grafička okruženja i zašto možeš da ih menjaš po želji https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/broj-22/
<kiborgee> da krenem
<kiborgee> od 1 broja
<Atlantic777> od broja 0 :)
<kiborgee> pa da listam sta mi odg
<kiborgee> od zero
<kiborgee> ok
<Atlantic777> jeste, prvi broj nam je bio nulti
<Atlantic777> a imaš usput jako puno zanimljivih tekstova
<Atlantic777> inače, sutra se održava barcamp u novom sadu
<Atlantic777> pa svrati, pričaćemo o svemu i svačemu
<Atlantic777> biće puno geekova na jednom mestu
<Atlantic777> https://events.lugons.org/?p=1704
<kiborgee> super
<kiborgee> kad bih ja bio bar na zerroo
<kiborgee> 2 nedelje istrazujem tek
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, polako :)
<Atlantic777> vidimo se sutra onda? :)
<kiborgee> mada iskreno posle par lokova na destop verzije raznih
<kiborgee> there is no back to win or mac
<kiborgee> osx
<kiborgee> poslednje pare sam dao na van nelee
<kiborgee> nije mi do sverca  u vozu
<kiborgee> jel ima neko od clanova
<kiborgee> ko bi posvetio sat
<kiborgee> pola sata dnevno
<kiborgee> na edukaciju
<kiborgee> kao npr za pocetak,sta mi ne treba , a sta da
<kiborgee> iskreno da ne malerisem ovo je xbuntu jedini do sad nema mouse froze
<Atlantic777> #lugons kanal je nekako prometniji nego ovaj, možeš i tamo da probaš
<kiborgee> probao sam i raniji mint 13
<kiborgee> al on je jos gori bio
<Atlantic777> to su sve sitnice
<Atlantic777> samo treba nešto da se čačne i radiće super ;)
<Atlantic777> inače, LUGoNS organizuje i nešto što se zove Linux Install Day
<Atlantic777> možeš da dođeš na sledeći pa ćemo tamo da sredimo sve šta te muči
<kiborgee> evo za sec
<daj> pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-07
<kiborgee> sta prvo instal
<kiborgee> a da mi ne zbaguje komp ko sinoc
<kiborgee> tek sad sam zavrsio instal
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-11
<JelenaB> Cao! Potrebna mi je pomoc oko konkretnog problema. Da li je neko od vas u mogucnosti da mi pomogne?
<JelenaB> Koristim Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Prilikom ulaska na nalog, pojavljuje mi se sledeca poruka: failed to set new theme failed to write file '/var/lib/lightdm/.cache/xfce4-notifyd-theme.rc.MQ7WDY': write ( ) failed: no space left on device
<JelenaB> Znam sigurno da imam slobodnog mesta na linux particiji, pa pretpostavljam da je uzrok problema druge prirode, ali ne znam kako da ga resim.
<JelenaB> Da li neko moze da mi da savet kako da resim problem?
<nikolam> pobeze
<nikolam> df -h
<nikolam> mozda joj je /var montiran negde drugde
<nikolam> ili joj je ukljucena kvota il nesto
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-06
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RlO3QcMoWo
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<vuk> odo dodo
<vuk> PS: zaboravi ovu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TnCEHchB_U
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-08
<kiki_> hi
<BlackOne> Dobro jutro.
<kiki_> dobaj jutar  :D
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-05
<mikisid> Da li neko ovde poznaje Stefana Nožinića? :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wry5E5J5KrU
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M35PXTMXET8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw0pcIhDUYk
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwkUo23Cous
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2I33K5R7c
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2I33K5R7c
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<morebit> jel ziv moj 'brat' azijat?
 * morebit ni vaske da lane a kamol cojka da se javi ;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> me i ja imam svoga 'cengica' i njegovu Azru kadu ;) mnogo volim:)
 * morebit pijem vino rakija mi gorka
 * morebit kod kuce mi zena ka djevojka;)
<morebit> *pivo;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9rrUcBLgfo
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> pozdravi mi Misa Rabotu i njegovu bracu:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9rrUcBLgfo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-06
<morebit> da sam i milobit;(
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi:)
 * morebit nema vise moga 'brata' azijata Ujede ga ljuta guja;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt7SNuJG4wo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
 * morebit i moje zimovanje je pri kraju.
<morebit> kosti oboljele
<morebit> sunca mi ka ljeba treba
<morebit> odo dodo
 * morebit jos me zovu vaska karavlaska;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-09
<morebit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso ? ne radi
<morebit> https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17 kupite radi;)
<morebit> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64 radi:)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-10
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> kod mene je nocas guslarsko vece ;)
<milobit-> rakija se pije a pivo mi gorko
 * milobit- kod kuce mi zena ka djevojka;)
<milobit-> cudite se 'mozda'?
<milobit-> danas je nedjelja svetac'
<milobit-> ma ljudi ja zivim na nom 'merdianu' koi malo kasni;) s jednim danom
<milobit-> ili ga preskace!? ko ce sveuk biti i sve znati;(
<morebit> morebit a nemora
 * morebit nova masina nova pravila;(cek malo ceku!:(
 * morebit pravila pravila u crno su me zavila;(
<morebit> radi;) radio ne radio svira ti radio:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZYs9Xnmxo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTNfkYw6lAQ
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-02
<Autistio> Gdje je SSL cert ?
<Autistio> Nema certa
<korona> pijem pivo rakija mi gorka
<korona> kod kuce mi zena ka djevojka;)
<korona> a korona mi najdraza pivo;)
 * korona kazu i sve bolesti leci ;)
<korona> to mi je jedina mana
<korona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINXWg5Pu_o
<korona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<korona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7Xoef87gQ&feature=emb_rel_end
<korona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESKBLlLwzIU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLatBD9o8sw
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-03
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> kazu moj dvojnik 'milobit' se pohasio?!
<milobit-> i njegovi 'lugonsi'* sa Goranom Mekicem i..777
<milobit-> i sedamstosedamdeset sedam svoih patuljaka
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEKEPMe9aFc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uPGULGK86o
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXqcM93FtnA
<milobit-> kako si dungodung :)
<milobit-> lepo te je sresti vodje
<milobit-> znam d nisi tu cesto
<milobit-> al te lepo vodje sresti i cuti :)
<milobit-> ti dobro znat ko je milobit
<milobit-> i da ja nisam on
<milobit-> no eto tako malo mi se milaaga' zameri
<milobit-> ma vreme ide vreme tece
<milobit-> ko zdrav i ziv
<milobit-> i uzbrdo ziv :)
<milobit-> brz*'
<milobit-> dungodung progovori 'dvije' :)
<morebit> znam da si 'gazda kanala ;)
<morebit> i odmene te glava nece zaboleti  :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXqcM93FtnA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<morebit> ja sam davno prolupo
<morebit> al me jos mozak i pamet drzi ;)
<morebit> ne zadugo
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> mozak me vise ne drzi
<morebit> a pamet me izdaje
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-04
<morebit> morebit al nemora
<morebit> kako ste ljudi :)
<morebit> malo sam se danas umorija
<morebit> jaho neku 'bjesnu' kobilu;)
<morebit> hm bugumi kad sidjo na moge mogah da se udrzim:(
<morebit> noge*
 * morebit jebeno dobra neka kobila'  'baba* joj nije ni primakla ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gusle+brdjanin
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4axxpkq6y8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiphiRjqZSw
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-07
<morebit> kako ste ljudi :)
<morebit> dosaosam do zakljucka da imam najsigurniji nik na svetu
<morebit> niko nece da ga ukrade
 * morebit cak ni lopovi ;)
<morebit> a da mi nije vas, prestavio bi se davno
<morebit> vi me jedini u zivotu drzite
<morebit> samo za lepu 'kajdanku' ;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbD4Ef4y
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbD4Ef4y-Gw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oh9vWWKFbc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgG4cXisjEE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlGLuAVZdSE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlGLuAVZdSE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlGLuAVZdSE
<morebit> vidji vidji moje 'baba' ;(  ukrade mi nik pa se ona razgudjela vodje
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w&list=RD3oVg_aQArYY&index=2
